# (IRR) The Rokugan IR Turn 0 (OOC Thread)



## Creamsteak (Aug 16, 2002)

*The Rokugan IR Turn 0 (OOC Thread)*

This is the out of character thread for Q&A, discussions, recruiting new players, figuring out everything else in the universe, and telling me stuff that isn't IC knowledge.

You can still email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com

Turn 0 can be disussed OOC.

Current Topics I'm curious about:
Recruiting a player for the Blood Speakers
Deciding when to start turn 0
Rules and stuff
Lists and stuff


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 16, 2002)

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
*	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5 ECL 25)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 25) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
*	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		

	Artifacts			
*	Name or Title of the Artifact	* 
	Kalanyr	 
	Staff of the Trickster (+6/+0) Character Bonus			
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus			

	Knight Otu	 
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Isawa's Helm (+-0+6) Character Bonus			
	Katana of Fire (+6/+0) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi)	PL 16	:	IR 12
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue)	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger)	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors)	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7)	PL 4	: 	IR 5
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	PL 2	:	IR 5
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Shaiga (Martial Arts Training, Village)	PL 3	: 	IR 4
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede)	PL 2 	:	IR 2
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Benten Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyakuchu (Village) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2			

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Shugenja (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Tenymi Sho (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yobanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf - PL 173/180	* 
_	Player Character	_ 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. 44 HD PL 2 			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Kyoso Brute Squad: PL 10 IR 28			
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 16 : IR 12			
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 14 : IR 8			
	Pekkle no Oni : PL 10 IR 5	
	Kyoso Elite Force : PL 10 IR 5	

_	Artifacts	_
	Artifact: Pendant of the Shadowlands: +3/+3 character bonus 	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Shadow Dragon NPC: 29 HD: 1 PL	
	Settozai (Mantis), Onisu of Theft PL 2	
	Hakai (Phoenix), Onisu of Destruction PL 2	
	Yokubo (Crane), Onisu of Desire PL 2	
	Fushin (Scorpion), Onisu of Betrayal PL 2	
	Kyofo (Crab), Onisu of Fear PL 2	
	Nikushimi (Lion), Onisu of Hatred PL 2	
	Muchitsujo (Unicorn), Onisu of Chaos PL 2	
	Kanashimi (Dragon), Onisu of Sadness PL 2	

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 	

*	Festy Dog - PL 157/167	*
_	Player Character	_
	Naigotsu Akira (Samurai 10/ Iaijutsu Master 10/ Honour 4) - Male, Bamboo Spirit, LG, PL 3	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Gale Blades - PL 20 IR 15	
	Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hyumisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buneya Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Chiji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nodai Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Artifacts	_
	Blood Razor (katana) - +6 / +0	
	Emotions (mask) - +0/+0 Character Defense Scrying Bonus	
	Crystal Guard (dastana) - (+0/+6)	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Naigotsu Mishica (Sorceror 14/ Honour 2) - Female, Human, NG, PL 1	
	Khet'get'niss (Monk 14/ Honour 3) - Male, Nezumi, LG, PL 1	
	Festy Dog (Fighter 10 / Weapon Master 4 / Honour 2) - Male, Blink Dog, NG, PL 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	_
	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Jukami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southeast of Rokugan	_
	Mura Sabishi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Okami (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Umoeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Oni Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the Southeast of Rokugan	_ 
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 			
	Benten Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Mizen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Samui Kaze (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Kyuden Doji (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Kalanyr - PL 140 /140 	*
_	Player Character 	_
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3 	

_	Artifacts 	_
	Staff of the Trickster (+6/+0) Character Bonus Character Defenses: Taint Character Defense, Automatic Subversion Defense, Turning Defense	
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus and Complete Scrying Immunity 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Kitsune) Daimyo: Fastclaw PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Trals PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Thresl PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Inaja PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Iniji PL 4 : IR 5	
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10 	
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10 	
	Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ashai Province PL 5 : IR 1 	

_	Non-Player Characters 	_
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1	PL 1
	Fastclaw, Male Kitsune Ranger 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1	
	Kitsune Imagi Female Fox Shugenja 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1	
	Kitsune Wilja Female Fox Ranger 5/Foxlord 9 (Neutral Good) PL 1 	
	Izi, Male Third Whisker Nezumi Sorceror 6/Ratling Shaman 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good) 	
	Te'Tik'Kir Crippled Bone Nezumi Sorceror 7/Ratling Shaman 10 (Chaotic Good) PL 2 	
	Sparrow Clan Champion: Suzume Yogaski Samurai 14 PL 1 (Lawful Good) 	
	Ixai Nezune, Overseer of the Imperial Provinces (Courtier 13/Ranger 1) PL 1 (Lawful Good) 	
	Iniji , Female Bakeneko Wu-jen 14 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	
	Inaja ,Male Bakeneko Rogue 6/Sorceror 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	
	Thresl Male Tanuki Fighter 4/Sorceror 10 PL 1(Chaotic Good)	
	Trals Female Tanuki Fighter 4/Barbarian 2/Frenzied Berzerker 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan 	_
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 	
	Higashi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Minawa Chushin (village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Nishi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City) PL 3 : IR 4 	
	Added: * Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Knight Out - PL 130/140 	*
_	Player Character	_
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	

_	Artifacts	_
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+0/+6) Character Bonus	
	Katana of Fire (+6/+0) Character Bonus	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Cho'tchac'chek (male Nezumi Sor7/Ratling Shaman7) - PL 1	
	Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isawa Akahita's yojimbo	
	Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 1 - daimyo of the Asako	
	Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu10) PL 1 - daimyo of the Agasha	
	Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 1	

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yobanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Morikage (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Lichtenhart - 177/190 PL	*
_	Player Character 	_
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28 	
	The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (Move like NPCs) 	
	The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (Ignores Special Attacks like sneak attacks and attacking while fleeing)	
	The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (Rage, +4/No Defense 1/turn)	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ito Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kugoi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters 	_
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1 	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1 	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 7) PL 1 	
	Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/Explorer 3) PL 1	

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan 	_
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5 	
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4 	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bugaisha (Fort) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Egami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oshindoka (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
	Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2	

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan 	_
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0	

*	Lucias - PL 75/86	*
_	Player Character	_
	Isawa Kujatsu (Shugenja 20) PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Obsidian Ring (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Robe of Secrecy (Scry Immunity)	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	The Waiting Hand (The Organization Subserviant to Isawa Kujatsu) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Oathtakers (Organization under The Waiting Hand) PL 4 : IR 5	
	The Patient Few (Organization under The Waiting Hand) PL 4 : IR 5	
	The Emissaries (An independant order that handles diplomatic relations with un-diplomatic forces) PL 4: IR 5	

_	Non Player Characters	_
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1	
	Matsu Ichisi (Female Samurai 12) Bodyguard PL 1	
	Isawa Rojino (Shu 2/Rog 6/Assn 6) PL 1	
	Cho Jin (Rog 5/Assn 9) The Knives in the Shadows PL 1	
	Jo Chin (Rog 5/Assn 9) The Knives in the Shadows PL 1	

_	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Shugenja (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Tenymi Sho (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Macbrea - PL 140/140 + 2 Artifacts	*
_	Player Character	_
	Bayushi Nori (Levels) PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Celestial sword of Clan Scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) Daimyo: Bayushi Kanman PL 4 IR 5 	
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Crimson Legion (Samurai) General:Bayushi Tetsubo PL 4 IR 5			
	Black Cabal(Samurai/heavy armor & no-daichi) General:Bayushi Mitsu PL 4 IR 5			

_	Non-Player Characters	_ 
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1			
	Seppun Niomi (Courtier/Bayushi Deiceiver 10/4 /Honor 2) PL 1			
	Bayushi Tetsubo (Courtier/Bayushi Deiverer 8/6 /Honor 1) PL 1			
	Yogo Jingo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/2/4 /Honor 2) PL 1			
	Soshi Kanman (Courtier 10 /honor 2) PL 1			
	Bayushi Mori (Courtier 13 /honor 2) PL 1			
	Bayushi Mitsu (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1			
	Soshi Mako (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1			
	Yogo Yo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/4/2 /Honor 2) PL 1			
	Bayushi Hiro (Courtier 14 /honor 2) PL 1			
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 			

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3			
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	Omegium - PL 104/130	*
_	Player Character	_
	Level 20 Player Character (PL 3)	

_	Artifacts	_
	A Large Flying Carpet (Can Transport normal NPCs, PCs, and 10 PL of troops) 	

_	Clan Families, and Shaodowlands Groups	
	Bloodspeakers: PL 30 : IR 5	
	Elite Unit, 40 8th and 9th lvl fighters, rogues, and casters 20 PL	
	Elite Unit, 400 6th and 7th lvl fighters, rogues and casters 10 PL	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) PL 2	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	

	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Nirukti (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Redwing - PL 165/180	*
	Player Character	

	Clan Families, and Shadowlands Groups	
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11	
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 4	

	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Yoshosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Northwest of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Maigo no Samurai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Serpenteyes - PL 170/200	*
	Player Character	
	(Male Courtier 19) PL 2	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15
	Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) PL 8 : IR 16
	The Grand Circle (a society of shugenya) PL 5 : IR 10
	Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1
	The Etsu Defenders PL5: IR 5
	The Ibe Defenders PL5: IR 5	
	The Mukano Defenders PL4: IR 5	
	The Hozemon Defenders PL4: IR 5	
	The Sasaryu Defenders PL4: IR 5	
	The Kaitomo Defenders PL4: IR 5	
	The Kintani Defenders PL4: IR 5	

	Non-Player Characters	
	NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Ninja) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Ninja) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

	Territories in the West of Rokugan	
	Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Sollir Furryfoot - PL 35/60	*
	Player Character:	
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 4	

	Armies:	
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0	

	Artifact :	
	Daigotsu's Obsidian Blade (+0/+3) Character Bonus: Automatic Subversion	
	The Oni's Eye (Allows Flawless Scrying 3/turn and gives 10 Kolats and Daigotsu +3/+0 Army Bonus)	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Kakita Kyruko (Rog3/Ftr2/Crt4) leads the Silken sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Shosuro Nyoko. Leads the Lotus Sect. She has faked her own death, but… PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Kuni Nakiro is currently the leader of the Dream sect, and he makes the sleepers. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Moshi Shanegon leads the Coin sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Ikoma Tsai leads the Chrysanthemum sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Morito (Ox clan Champion) now leads the Steel sect (which guards the hidden temple.) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Yasuki Taka, the shadow corrupted leader of the Jade sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Isawa Korekado - the Magician, ancient during the Clan War, now leads the Cloud sect. (Character Level 18) PL 2 (+5/+2) 	
	Korekado, the Only remaining Original Master. (Character Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	

	Hidden Territory	
	The Secret Village, and the Secred Dojo, Home of the Oni's Eye (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	The Forsaken One - PL 144/160	*
	PC and NPC's	
	The five Tides:	
	Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 	
	Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	

	Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):	
	Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1	
	Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 7) PL 1	

	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1	
	Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
	Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 1 

	Families
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

	Territories
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0

	Palaces/Castles/Towers/Cities/Villages
	M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
	M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
	M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
	M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
	M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
	M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
	M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
	A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
	M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1

	Armies			
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 			
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 			
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 			
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 			
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 			
	Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 5			
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 4 : IR 5			
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 5 : IR 5			

*	Tokiwong - PL 105/190	* 
	Player Character			
	Uda Hiyone Fighter 5/Samurai 5/Iaijutsu Master 5 (PL 3)			

	Hare Clan			
	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan			
	Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Southern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1			

	Tortoise Clan 			
	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1			
	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1			

	Territories in the South East of Rokugan			
	Toku Torid-e (Virtuous Keep) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Yoake Fusheru (Dawn Tower) (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3			
	Reihado Shinsei (Crow Shrine) (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			
	Hanto no Nichibotsu (Peninsula of Sunset) PL 1 : IR 0			
	Kyuden Suzume (Sparrow Clan Palace) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	
	Vigilant Keep of the Monkey (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	
	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) PL 20 : IR 0 	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kyuden Seppun (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Tonba (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	

*	Venus - PL 160/160	*
	Player Character	
	Hida Sonoru (Male Samurai 14) PL 1	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Sam 6/Brz 4/Shadowlands Vet 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hida Kuon's Berserkers (Fighter / Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Kuon. PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hida Inukai's Berserkers (Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Inukai (Brz 15). PL 5 : IR 8	
	Hida Sakamoto's Trrop (samurai / fighter honor 2) Leader: Hida Sakamoto (Sam 5 / Fighter 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	
	Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Midaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1_


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 16, 2002)

Does anyone want me to run the Blood Speakers? It would get us started quicker...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 16, 2002)

There's 2 new players, but they haven't responded yet (at least by posting) here...so I guess we can wait til they do and see if one of them wants to play the Bloodspeakers.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmmm I'd like to see some player checking in at least dayly and get active a bit more before we start. If everyone is accounted for and active I'd say let's get it on. Most certainly if Creamy want to play the Bloodies.

Owyeha Creamy I'm currently along with Venuz in discussion with a friend of us to join in, he's alot online and a very experienced D&D player so he'd do fine IMO and he has been watching this already. So I'll let you know that in a day I think.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok finally I finished. Here are The map entries. Enjoy.

CB1 Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Face of the East Castle)
CB2 Watchtower of the East
CB3 Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Razor of the Dawn Castle)
CB4 Kaiu Shiro (Carpenter Castle)
CB5 Kuda Mura
CB6 Maemikake
CB7 Midaki sano Mura (High Tree Village)
CB8 Kakita Bogu (Breath of Kakita)
CB9 Nagai Aruki (Long Walk)
CB10 Nishiyama Mura (West Mountain Village)
CB11 Shiro Kuni (Castle of the Nation)
CB12 Higashiyama Mura (East Mountain Village)
CB13 Shiro Hiruma (Daylight Castle)
CB14 Koten
CB15 Sunda Mizu Mura (Clear Water Village)
CB16 Yasuki Hanko (Yasuki Defiance)
CB17 Kyuden Hida (Crab Clan Palace)
CB18 Yasuki Yashiki (Black Crane Estates)
CB19 Watchtower of the West
CB20 Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirits)
CB21 Kyuden Toketsu

CN1 Toshi Ranbo wo Shien S.h.i.t.e Reigisaho (Violence Behind Courtliness City)
CN2 Shiro sano Kakita (The Dueling School Of the Crane Clan)
CN3 Kosaten Shiro (Crossroads Castle)
CN4 Shiro Daidoji (Son of the Crane Castle)
CN5 Yuf.u.k.u and Heigen Toshi (Prosperous Plains City)
CN6 Kyuden Doji (Crane Clan Palace)
CN7 Musume Mura (Daughter Village)
CN8 Benten Seido
CN9 Samui Kaze Toshi (Cold Wind City)
CN10 Aketsu
CN11 Umoeru Mura
CN12 Ookami Toshi (Wolf City)
CN13 Mura Sabishii Toshi (Lonely Shore City)
CN14 Daidoji Training Grounds
CN15 Oni Mura (Demon Village)
CN16 Yama ue no ho ni Uni Mura (Wall Above the Ocean Village)
CN17 Jukami Mura
CN18 Shinden Asahina (Temple of the Morning Sun)
CN19 Aiso ni Ryokosha Mura (Friendly Traveler Village)

D1 Takaikabe Mura (High Wall Village)
D2 F.u.k.urokujin Seido
D3 Yushosha Seido Mura (Champion Shrine Village)
D4 Kyuden Hitomi (High House of Light)
D5 Maigo no Samurai Mura (Lost Samurai Village)
D6 Yamasura
D7 Shiro Tamori (Tamori Castle)
D8 Heibeisu
D9 Shiro Kitsuki (Last Step Castle)
D10 Shiro Mirumoto (Last Glance Castle)
D11Kyuden Tonbo (Dragonfly Clan Palace) 
D12 Toi Koku (Distant Paddy Village)
D13 Nanashi Mura (Anonymous Village)
D14 The Wrath Of the Kami

L1 Toshi no Meiyo Gisei (City of Honor's Sacrifice)
L2 Mura sano Eiyu ni Suru (Village of the Reinstated Hero)
L3 Shiro sano Ken Hayai (Castle of the Swift Sword)
L4 Rugashi
L5 Oiku
L6 Shiranai Toshi (Darkness City)
L7 Foshi
L8 Renga Murai (Brick Village)
L9 Ninkatoshi (Permission City)
L10 Kyuden Ikoma (Sacred Watch Palace)
L11 Bishamon Seido
L12 Tonfajutsen
L13 Shiro Akodo (Loyalty Castle)
L14 Kenson Gakka (Humility's Lesson)
L15 Shiro no Yogin (Castle of Vigilance)
L16 Kyakuchu Mura (Footnote Village)
L17 Kaeru Toshi (Captured City)
L18 Shiro Matsu (Last Breath Castle)
L19 The Kitsu Tombs

M1 Kyuden Gotei (Mantis Clan Palace)
M2 Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning)
M3 Kaimetsu-uo Seido
M4 Tokigogachu
M5 Maigosera Seido (Shrine of Lost Sailors)
M6 Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Wasp Clan Palace)
M7 Shaiga
M8 Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede)

N1 Iyotisha
N2 Vyakarana
N3 Siksa
N4 Nirukti
N5 The Shadowlands Marshes of Shinomen
N6 Candas

P1 Yobanjin Mura (Barbarian Village)
P2 The Hidden Temple (No map entry)
P3 Seido Jurojin
P4 Kitamihari (Northern Watch)
P5 Shiro sano Chujitsu and Shinpu (Castle of the Faithful Bride)
P6 Doro Owari Mura (Road's End Village)
P7 Reihado san Ki-Rin (Shrine of the Ki-Rin)
P8 Aojiroi Oku Shiro (Pale Oak Castle)
P9 Kyuden Isawa (Phoenix Clan Palace)
P10 Michita Yasumi (Hopeful Rest City)
P11 Shinsei and Sumai Mura (Holy Home Village)
P12 Ukabu Mura (Floating Village)
P13 Reihado Uikku (Uikku Shrine)
P14 Kyuden Asako (Morning Glory Palace)
P15 Shiro Shiba (Shiba Castle)
P16 Ninesako
P17 Mori Kage Toshi (Forest Shadow City)
P18 Mamoru Kyotei Toshi (Honored Treaty City
P19 Toshi no Omoidoso (City of Remembrance)
P20 Zumiki-mihari
P21 Kyuden Agasha

S1 Pokau
S2 Shiro no Soshi (Castle of Organization)
S3 Ryoko Owari Toshi (Journey's End City)
S4 Kakusu Keikai Torid-e (Hidden Watch Keep)
S5 Shiro no Shosuro (Castle of Pretending)
S6 Nihai Tower
S7 Yogo Shiro (Castle of Learning)
S8 Beiden
S9 Ginasutra
S10 Kyuden Bayushi
S11 Kagoki
S12 Hotei Seido
S13 Shutai
S14 Shinomura (Frost Village)

U1 Exile's Road
U2 Kibukito (Far North Village)
U3 Exile's Road Watchtower
U4 Egami Mura
U5 Bikami
U6 Akami
U7 Shiro Shinjo (Far Traveler Castle)
U8 Yashigi
U9 Bugaisha (Outsider Keep)
U10 Oshindoka City
U11 Shiro Utaku Shojo (Battle Maiden Castle)
U12 Kurayami-ha Mura (Dark Edge Village)
U13 Shiroi Kishi Mura (White Shore Village)
U14 Mura nisa Kawa Nemui (Village by the Sleeping River)
U15 Otaku Seido
U16 Daikoku Seido
U17 Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers)
U18 Mizu Mura (Laketown)
U19 Toshi no sano Kanemochi Kaeru (City of the Rich Frog)
U20 Duzaki Toshi
U21 Shiro Ide (Great Day Castle)
U22 Shiro Iuchi (Gatherer of Winds Castle)
        Hisatu-Kesu
U23 Okuyaki
U24 Watchtower
U25 Turo-Kojiri
U26 Shinomen Tower
U27 Shiro Moto (Moto Castle)
U28 Shinden Horiuchi (Horiuchi Temple)
U29 Seikitsu Pass and the Great Crater

A1 Kyuden Miya (Castle of the Miya)
A2 Shiro Usagi (Hare Clan Stronghold)
A3 The Castle of the Emerald Champion
A4 Kiken and Roka Toshi/Ryu Bannin Toshi (Treacherous Pass City/Dragon's Guard City)
A5 Mura Kita Chushin (North Hub Village)
A6 Mura Higashi Chushin (East hub Village)
A7 Yoake Fusheru (Dawn Tower)
A8 Mura Nishi Chushin (West Hub Village)
A9 Otosan Uchi
      Kyuden Seppun
A10 Mura Minami Chushin (South Hub Village)
A11 Nichibotsu Fusheru (Sunset Tower)
A12 Mizen Mura
A13 Reihado Shinsei (Crow Shrine)
A14 Shinden Osano-Wo (Temple of Osano-Wo)
A15 Koeru Mura
A16 Shiro Heichi (Boar Clan Stronghold)
A17 Zakyo Toshi (Pleasure City)
A18 Dangai
A19 Daidoji Yukan-se (Valiant Daidoji Tower
A20 Kudo
A21 Meidochi
A22 Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)
A23 Kitsune Mori Mura
A24 Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)
A25 Kyuden Suzume (Sparrow Clan Palace)
A26 Koutetsukan (Iron Turtle City)
A27 Shiro Morito (Ox Clan Castle)
A28 Toku Torid-e (Virtuous Keep)
A29 Vigilant Keep of the Monkey


----------



## Omegium (Aug 16, 2002)

*I'd like to join*

Goodmorning

Some RL friends of mine, also know as the forsaken one, Venus and 'o Scoteinos, persuaded me to join this IR. I have followed a bit of the previous, through the stories of my friends and through the posts, and I know some of the rules. I don't have the slightest idea who the bloodspeakers are, but anyway:

I'd like to join this IR


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 16, 2002)

*Creamsteak*



> Serpenteyes - PL 170/190




Before we start the game you should update the list, I'm supposed to have PL 200/200. I posted the final list of my claims some time ago on the other thread, if you'd like to I can repost it.

__
Lichtenhart:


> Ok finally I finished. Here are The map entries. Enjoy.




Thanks, we needed that. 

_
Omegium:


> I'd like to join this IR




Welcome Omegium.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Creamsteak*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Before we start the game you should update the list, I'm supposed to have PL 200/200. I posted the final list of my claims some time ago on the other thread, if you'd like to I can repost it.*



*

I updated it, but godamn -I keep finding that even though I save it, it doesn't seem to save the new info... Let me backtrack and see if It will save right this time.*


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: I'd like to join*



			
				Omegium said:
			
		

> *Goodmorning
> 
> Some RL friends of mine, also know as the forsaken one, Venus and 'o Scoteinos, persuaded me to join this IR. I have followed a bit of the previous, through the stories of my friends and through the posts, and I know some of the rules. I don't have the slightest idea who the bloodspeakers are, but anyway:
> 
> I'd like to join this IR *




Welcome to the IR then. What exactly are you planning to be in charge of: Blood Speakers, Ox Clan, Remnants of the Snake (Turtle might get bought up by our old friend Reprisal sooo...).

Or some custom faction?

Humm... being a "friend" to the Mantis clan might make you a viable "outside" power player... humm...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 16, 2002)

was thinking what the hell you meant but I get it now =]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 16, 2002)

There's also the Dragonfly clan, but I have no clue what the heck that is


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 16, 2002)

A clan that everyone in the north wants dead. Want it?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 16, 2002)

Welcome Omegium, good luck in the IR!

Cream -> I'll mail my stuff tomorrow. I'm exhausted at this moment, so I'll be crashing into my bed in a couple of minutes probably.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 17, 2002)

For trade, I'm thinking maybe:

All of the PL of every power you are trading with is added together. You gain 5% of that total in PL for yourself every turn you are trading with them.

If you have 6 allies, with 900 cumulative PL, and you trade with them, you get 45 PL next turn.

I think it will work...

Oh, someone asked about making an affect "instantaneous" a while back.

First, the spell must be made permanent at the usual cost (x5), then made instantaneous (x5). (costly, but undispellable).


----------



## Omegium (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, at first I'd like some clan of faction that has at least some friends in the neighbourhood, so I can learn how to play the game. Any ideas?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 17, 2002)

Omegium said:
			
		

> *Well, at first I'd like some clan of faction that has at least some friends in the neighbourhood, so I can learn how to play the game. Any ideas? *




Well depends on what you mean by Friends? Do you mean people you already know, traditional allies, or people willing to take you under thier wings?

If you go Bloodspeakers, you can expect Sollir and Darkwolf to work with you relatively openly I guess, though it's up to you and them in theory.

If you choose one of the clans... then it's still a possiblity that you could make allies with any other clans that share your drive.

If you want to be an "off map" power (meaning it you will basically get ignored until you force yourself into the IR by whatever means) you will likely be safer, but I won't allow you to start with as much power as everyone else (30 PL less for your cap I suppose). This is because any off-map powers in the beiginning of the IR will probably know if an attack is coming two months ahead of it, till someone learns a method to teleport thier entire armies.


----------



## Omegium (Aug 17, 2002)

with friends I mostly mean: allies, so I have somebody who will help me cover my back while I am learning, and can give me some advice. And I'd rather just like a map power, off map seems rather boring to me. And something else: Do I have to make a PC, and on what power level?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 17, 2002)

Omegium said:
			
		

> *with friends I mostly mean: allies, so I have somebody who will help me cover my back while I am learning, and can give me some advice. And I'd rather just like a map power, off map seems rather boring to me. And something else: Do I have to make a PC, and on what power level? *




Technically a PC is "optional" but they can be quite fun. If you start at levels 10-14 your PL is 1. 15-19 PL 2. 20 PL 3. Player characters are granted a great degree of DM favor, protection, and have moderately high Attack and Defend bonuses.

I recommend the Blood Speakers because they fall under the "necessary" side. They are larger (and therefore easier to work out) than the Ox clan and the Remnants of the snake (unless you want to combine them).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 17, 2002)

Creamy is everyone conformed to be active now and daily checking the boards? Since I see just the usual people post and not the new and some other faction players.

If Omegium decides to take the bloods I'd suggest mailing everybody and when you get a reply and a check assurance: Lets get it on!


----------



## Omegium (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, in that case I will take the blood speakers. From what I've understood they are magic, evil and chaotic, right?
I'll make myself some 14th lvl PC, just for fun and to have someone to speak IC with. 

Some questions:
How many PL have the bloodspeakers
What is this with the claiming? In the previous IR's I constantly heard that factions were claiming things, other factions or territory or something. Do I need (or should) to claim something?
And one final thing: Where are the BloodSpeakers Located on the map? Until now I couldn't find them


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 17, 2002)

Noneed to respond to this I answered and cleared it out over MSn and mailed him a example template that I would use for him and how I would spend my 190 PL if I were him.

So that's been taken care of.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 17, 2002)

Forsaken One: If I'm one of the players you're worried about, you can stop worrying now. 

I may not be able to post daily, but I'll be able to post quite regularly.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 17, 2002)

Argh, were are my manners!?

Welcome, Omegium!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 17, 2002)

If you can't post daily I'm afraid you might be in for a big problem if the posting goes as fast as it did last IR (that means 200 post a day or more).


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 17, 2002)

Last IR... the posting... the horror... make it stoooooooooop. 

Anyway, I'll try and fix my template today, as I've done something terribly wrong (say 100 PL wrong... )


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 17, 2002)

Omegium said:
			
		

> *Well, in that case I will take the blood speakers. From what I've understood they are magic, evil and chaotic, right?
> I'll make myself some 14th lvl PC, just for fun and to have someone to speak IC with.
> 
> Some questions:
> ...




Crunching... let me find my lists...

OK, here:


> Omegium - PL 85/150
> Player Character
> Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2
> 
> ...




This is where I recommend you start your claims. Work from this up, trying to hand-pick some things from the lists (possibly in the Far-South-West) and combine that with a little custom claims (like a custom Player character, some NPCs, some uniq special armies, and possibly a secret retreat).

Wrap all that up together, and it should work just fine. Claim an artifact or two if it seems you find a purpose for one. That should take care of everything though.  For the most part, the bloodspeakers are everywhere, but they are not a political power or faction. They are a cult of Maho-Tsukai that cause chaos throughout Rokugan.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 17, 2002)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Last IR... the posting... the horror... make it stoooooooooop.
> 
> Anyway, I'll try and fix my template today, as I've done something terribly wrong (say 100 PL wrong... ) *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I wouldn't expect it to get anywhere near 200 posts/day. Edena draws a bigger crowd. Just remember that a year from now or whatever we will have the 4th IR where you can all cry as 200 posts/day fly out and smack you down. All pending that Edena gets over his burnout...


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Aug 17, 2002)

Creamsteak, I noticed Omegium join two days ago without problems, so if there is still room and the game hasn't really started yet, I'd like to join too...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 17, 2002)

Cream IMO that list of regions and claims just SUCKS, I mailed him what I'd claim and some suggestions to fill in the last few PL. It doesn't really look like that claims list =]

You'll see it soon enough I guess and I'm curious to if he followed my advise =]


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

'o Skoteinos said:
			
		

> *Creamsteak, I noticed Omegium join two days ago without problems, so if there is still room and the game hasn't really started yet, I'd like to join too... *




Of course your welcome in if you want...

The only reason I posted those claims is because they were Tarrasques before he dropped out. They need to be picked up, or else we will end up with a very empty area in the game.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 18, 2002)

Nah I don't think so, they'll be claimed in turn 1 when someone moves their armies in them


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Nah I don't think so, they'll be claimed in turn 1 when someone moves their armies in them  *




Just keep that smile on your face...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 18, 2002)

TFO, did you get the reply?  (Its been over 2 days), move along here people, nothing to see...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

I have Tarrasques 4 increments of 10 PL to auction off here in a little bit.  I'm waiting to confirm final players first.

Note: I have decided to limit custom PL/IR

Custom PL Cap = 20% of your total Cap
Custom IR Cap = 20 points/1 location, 10 points/2 locations, 5 points/4 locations, 3 points/6 locations, 1 point/8 locations.

Some of you will have to make adjustments, but it's definitely necessary that I implement this. The reason being that normal stuff from Rokugan should be at the greatest advantage possible.

PC's don't count, or NPC's (limit on them is still 10). Also, occationally in situations like Tokiwong's where he is a small clan, but has a decent amount of PL to fill, I will raise thier custom cap minutely. This of course is on a case/case basis.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes I got the reply but still waiting for another reply and I have some decisions to make.

And ugh I'm %#%ed over that new custom PL rule, and I thought I was finished with my list =[

*Sigh* gotta start all over again and I'm gonna have like 50 PL without a thing to spend it on since there can't be anymore claims and custom can't be done anymore *G* sucks.

Ack got 20 custom PL to much and about 40 IR to much. I see a problem here... I'm gonna get screwed over here bigtime. So I'll just start thinking about which 20 PL has to go and how I'm not gonna be able to fill it up again since there is nothing left to claim T________T

And cream, this way I think you are severely damaging (if not killing) the PL growth from IR each turn since myself and some other haven't got that many territories or regions with a PL higher then IR 0.  So this is gonna cost me about XX PL for enxt turn and myself and others are already way behind in growth of someplayers with large parts of land. I was kinda hoping that in the original situation the largest guys wouldn't have that much difference that the gap between them and the rest would keep getting bigger and bigger but this way it will most certainly do.

And the only way to at least fill your PL caps is to take 10 NPC's and to take artifacts. Which would result in largely identical claims list which I was trying to avoid.


----------



## Omegium (Aug 18, 2002)

I have already made a beginning for my template, but I need to discuss some things with you creamsteak.

I am now going to the introduction for the university I will be going to next year. I will be almost completely out of touch until next friday I am afraid. If you already start turn 1, my bloodspeakers will keep themselves quiet for a while.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 18, 2002)

*Corrected and new claims*

__
Artifact: Amulet of Blinded Eyes
Scry:
Defensive Character Bonus: Player gains immunity to scrying for one individual.
_
Player Character 
Toshiro Kane (Male Courtier 2, Shugenya 17) PL 2

Non-Player Characters 
NPC:Tensuo Janaji (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
NPC:Injaro Nofuta (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
NPC:Yasuo Samari (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 
NPC:Reizo Jiaora (M) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC:Juro Azati (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 
NPC:Marise Kane (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC:Ichiro Yasou (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC:Mioko Sen (F) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2  

Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 
Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) 
			PL 8 : IR 18 
Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) 
			PL 6 : IR 21 
Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) 
			PL 6 : IR 21 
Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) 	PL 5 : IR 15 

Etsu Province		PL 5 : IR 1 
Ibe Province 		PL 5 : IR 1 
Mukano Province 	PL 5 : IR 1 
Hozemon Province 	PL 5 : IR 1 
Sasaryu Province 	PL 5 : IR 1 
Korjima Province 	PL 5 : IR 1 
Kaitomo Province 	PL 5 : IR 1 
Ami Province 		PL 5 : IR 1 
Kintani Province 	PL 5 : IR 1 

Territories in the West of Rokugan 
Meiyo Gisei (City) 	PL 3 : IR 4 
Shiranai (City)		PL 3 : IR 4 
Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) 	PL 6 : IR 4 
Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7 : IR 5 
Kyakuchu (Village) 	PL 1 : IR 1 
Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) 	PL 6 : IR 2 

Territories in the East of Rokugan 
Eiyu ni Suru (Village) 	PL 1 : IR 1 
Ken Hayai (Castle) 	PL 7 : IR 5 
Rugashi (Village) 	PL 1 : IR 1 
Oiku (Village) 		PL 1 : IR 1 
Foshi (City) 		PL 3 : IR 4 
Renga (Village) 	PL 1 : IR 1 
Ninkatoshi (City) 	PL 3 : IR 4 
Tonfajutsen (Town) 	PL 2 : IR 3 
Shiro Akodo (Castle) 	PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kaeru (City) 		PL 3 : IR 4 
Shiro Matsu (Castle) 	PL 7 : IR 5 

Custom Armies: 8 locations with 1 IR:

Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) PL 1: IR 1  
The Etsu Defenders 	PL 1: IR 1 
The Ibe Defenders 	PL 1: IR 1 
The Mukano Defenders 	PL 1: IR 1 
The Hozemon Defenders 	PL 1: IR 1 
The Sasaryu Defenders 	PL 1: IR 1 
The Kaitomo Defenders 	PL 1: IR 1 
The Kintani Defenders 	PL 1: IR 1 

=175 PL

Additional Claims:

* 45, Gamo Province	PL5:IR1
* U19, Toshi no sano Kanemochi Kaeru (City of the Rich Frog)	PL3:IR4 
* S4, Kakusu Keikai Torid-e (Hidden Watch Keep)   PL7:IR5
* Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River) PL 1 : IR 0
* S2, Shiro no Soshi (Castle of Organization) PL7:IR5
* Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River) PL 1 : IR 0 
* D12, Toi Koku (Distant Paddy Village) PL 1 : IR 1

=200


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Yes I got the reply but still waiting for another reply and I have some decisions to make.
> 
> And ugh I'm %#%ed over that new custom PL rule, and I thought I was finished with my list =[
> 
> ...




TFO, I must not have saved some of your changes to your PL if what you say is true, because of your 36 PL total your alloted for custom stuff, you have only used 33 of it.

Here is what I have for your custom PL:

Armies
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 5
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 4 : IR 5
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 5 : IR 5


Total PL is 33, and your Cap is 160 so you can still have 3 more Custom PL. You do have a problem with IR, which is way off in your case, but your PL is fine.

Maybe I'm confused and you claimed more than I thought you did, but your currently at 144/160 PL, which is just short of your cap. Tell me what's wrong here so I can fix it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

The Forsaken One - PL 144/160
PC and NPC's
The five Tides:
Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 
Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1
Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1
Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1
Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1

Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):
Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1
Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 7) PL 1

Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1
Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 1 

Families
Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

Territories
Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0

Palaces/Castles/Towers/Cities/Villages
M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1

Armies
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 5
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 4 : IR 5
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 5 : IR 5


This is your Claims as I have them right now. What exactly are you talking about, getting reduced to 50 PL and all? Where is this coming from? Did you change your whole list and I missed it? I'm agrivated that I might have lost my copy of the lists if this is way off, because it seems that some other things look out of date as well.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes you missed something :/ I kinda redid my army and some claims but appearantly that mail never arrived (Arghhhh) so don't blame yourself. Seems hotmail is refusing to let you receive my mails, this has happened before. (My redone claims put me at 58 custom PL so that would have gotten messy)

But that IR being way off kinda sucks, hmmm, there goes my growth :/ What you are changing now makes the clans with most territory most powerfull and that kinda sucks since the gap will keep getting bigger and bigger since they can grow faster and are already larger when we start. That they are larger ok.. but that some clans are gonna gain PL almost double as fast from armies and territory as me and posible some other clans is kinda awkward.

But you haven't filled in my last 16 PL on which I did email you... so this list seems fine then...  if you fill my last 16 PL on which I emailed you.

With the last 16 PL  filled in.. I'm 40 IR over the max IR possible to have of custom PL.... outch. So I'm gonna have to take a look what to seriously cut down and try to have a decent PL growth per turn.

And I wasnt talking abuot getting reduced to 50 PL, my redone list but my redone list would have had appearantly around 30 PL ro much and my custom IR would have been off the scale but that won't be a prob now anymore.. just a way to find out where I'm gonna get my 40PL or more to ditch from... *crunch crunch*


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> But that IR being way off kinda sucks, hmmm, there goes my growth :/ What you are changing now makes the clans with most territory most powerfull and that kinda sucks since the gap will keep getting bigger and bigger since they can grow faster and are already larger when we start. That they are larger ok.. but that some clans are gonna gain PL almost double as fast from armies and territory as me and posible some other clans is kinda awkward.
> *




Don't tell me you don't think you can overcome a simple gap in Power Levels? I know your better than that. I know you can win without the largest army, and I'm confident the same applies to everyone in the IR. You can have a little more than 20% if it's absolutely necessary (though an explanation is sorta a prerequisite), but the Custom IR has to stay minimal. No more than 8 territories at IR 1. No more than 4 areas with IR 5.

And I don't know why hotmail is messing up for you to send messages to me, I don't seem to have the problem with anyone else.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 18, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *What you are changing now makes the clans with most territory most powerfull and that kinda sucks since the gap will keep getting bigger and bigger since they can grow faster and are already larger when we start. *




Relax Forsaken, you're not as bad off as you might think. The Mantis rule the seas, your islands are unassailable. As long as you can guarantee the balance of power between the alliances on the mainland you will remain safe. Noone will attack you as their first hand option, everybody has closer threats to deal with. Noone will bother building a great navy while they have continental enemies to fight. You can devote almost your full power to increase your IR and PL (and you have a very nice bonus for that purpose).
Remember also that you have another unique advantage over most of us. You know several of the other players in real life. The Dutch Alliance has been of great use to you in the past, it could easily serve you again.
In summary; your strategical position could not be better. In time you will grow to threaten us all.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 19, 2002)

That it why would I wanna threaten anybody, were in a friggin same empire the real enemy is to the south and wants to taint us all so lets start and worry about that first...  

And I know 80% of you is thinking I'm allying with the shadowlands   Ack no taint for me.

And some things aint a advantage, just a necesity to at least try and catch up in direct pwoer level. (And yes I know there are many many other ways on which I'm counting but if possible I'd like to be up there with the largest in PL and especially in growth.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 19, 2002)

Well if you all decide to oust the evil from Rokugan and be all happy and joyful... 

But this is an IR. I doubt it will be so simple.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 19, 2002)

Evil?  I'm Abhorred, we're not evil...really...

Besides, someone has to play the villain, although I guarantee we're not the worst threat to most of players in Rokugan, we're just the most identifiable   Besides, the Shadowlands is under new leadership, we're not impartial to alliances with our former enemies, I would insert 'you can trust me' here, but I don't think anyone would trust me   At least anyone allying with us knows which side we stand on, unlike the rest


----------



## ascendance (Aug 19, 2002)

Are there still slots open?  I notice that the monasteries and the Tao of Shinsei is not represented in most of these claims.  Also, the Nagah and the People of the Burning Sands aren't represented either.  Hence, there's a fair bit of room for someone to show up


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 19, 2002)

ascendance said:
			
		

> *Are there still slots open?  I notice that the monasteries and the Tao of Shinsei is not represented in most of these claims.  Also, the Nagah and the People of the Burning Sands aren't represented either.  Hence, there's a fair bit of room for someone to show up  *




All of this is true. There are slots open, to those brave enough to try playing in an IR.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 19, 2002)

Welcome, 'o Scoteinos and ascendance! 

Creamsteak, have you decided upon the instantaneous epic spells?
If you chose *5 on top of the permanent spell, I'll have to revise two of my spells. I should be able to send them tomorrow, if neccessary.

Forsaken One: I think I'll be able to be here most of the time. And as long as certain posters don't start chatting in foreign languages in the IC thread, it should not be too problematic, right?  (just joking )


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2002)

Welcome to everyone!

Serpenteye, why do I have the sudden feeling that Macbrea isn't going to like your last claims? 

Creamsteak, I'm not sure if I have to change anything in my list. My custom PL is way under the cap, not so sure about the custom IR. I only have three custom troops:


> The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (Move like NPCs)
> The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (Ignores Special Attacks like sneak attacks and attacking while fleeing)
> The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (Rage, +4/No Defense 1/turn)



Let me know.

Ascendance, if you decide to play the Naga, I'll introduce at once Akasha as an NPC. And if you go with the burning sands people...Ahhh I see the fun coming this way.

I think I'm getting DSL this week, so if I'm not here, it means I have some problems. I don't think so, though.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 19, 2002)

Cream u got my 160 PL filled up? The last 16?


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 19, 2002)

As much as I would like you to claim Shiro no Shoshi, I have already claimed it long ago.  You claims should be noted as a throw back to the war between our people from long ago.  Feel free to buy something in your own land. 


 - Bayushi Nori


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 19, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, why do I have the sudden feeling that Macbrea isn't going to like your last claims?
> *




 Perhaps not. but I had little choice in the matter. Since the Lion Clan is surrounded on all sides by other clans and there is not nearly enough territories to claim in their traditional lands I had to place my claim on unclaimed territories beyond my borders.

Besides, if the traditional territories of a clan automatically belonged to the player who controls the clan there would be no reason to have a PL cap at all. Some people have been saving their PLs for other purposes than buying land, they should take the consequences of that.

If anyone has a problem with my claims I might be willing to negotiate a compromise. 

Lichtenhart, do you have any objections to my claim on province nr 45, or the City of the Rich Frog?

__________
As much as I would like you to claim Shiro no Shoshi, I have already claimed it long ago. You claims should be noted as a throw back to the war between our people from long ago. Feel free to buy something in your own land. 
__________


Shiro no Shoshi was marked as unclaimed on Creamsteak's list when I claimed it. There is nothing in my own land left to buy.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> :
> ......
> *	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
> *	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
> ...





Hmm, it appears as claimed on Macbrea's list but unclaimed on the general territories list... I guess I drop my claim on Shiro Soshi. I appologize if my misunderstanding has caused you some discomfort.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 19, 2002)

It wasn't a problem. I figured I would point it out.  As to the castle on the side of the mountains next to your land. I just ran out of PL before I could buy it.  So, its up for grabs.  As i haven't gotten any upgrades in my PL since we got to the 140 PL mark. 



It would have been to your disadvantage really to choose something in the middle of my land as that would leave me with no choice but to take it back.   I have pretty much spent as much of my points as possible to claim most of scorpions claims.  My only real points spent on other stuff was to get two legions that should have been listed in the scorpion clan list.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 19, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *
> It would have been to your disadvantage really to choose something in the middle of my land as that would leave me with no choice but to take it back.   I have pretty much spent as much of my points as possible to claim most of scorpions claims.  My only real points spent on other stuff was to get two legions that should have been listed in the scorpion clan list. *




It would have been to the disadvantage of both of us if we were forced into war over this, especially since we both strive to protect the Empire. Long have our two clans been among the most devoted to the betterment of Rokugan, working for the emperors as their right and left hands. Perhaps the continuation of this proud heritage could be facilitated by an open alliance between our two clans, so that we can present a solid front against those who would threaten our glorious Empire? 

Toshiro Kane


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 19, 2002)

Ah, very well spoken. As to the castle at the edge of your lands that overlooks from the mountains. We had no plans to reinhabit it after returning from the burning sands.  It only causes problems if we appear to be spying on other peoples lands.  It isn't in the best interest of clan scorpion to pry into other peoples business. 

  -Bayushi Nori


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> Lichtenhart, do you have any objections to my claim on province nr 45, or the City of the Rich Frog?
> *




Well, Kanemochi kaeru is technically a ronin city, so no problem there. About Gamo province, I thought that two villages, a city and lots of frosty lands wouldn't need much of imperial magistrates and official government. If you need it, feel free to take it, I wasn't going to claim it anyway. Only it doesn't look too defendable IMHO; I thought of it as neutral land between me and the Dragon. Oh and you may still want to claim _* Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle) PL 3 : IR 0 _ since it's in the middle of your lands.

EDIT: An alliance between the Lion and the Scorpion? Mmmm I'm gonna need that sake.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 19, 2002)

Anyone else having any problems with the custom PL cap.

And TFO, if you sent a mail I still havn't gotten it. I suspect that you should post claims to the boards, unless it's truely something nobody would know about.

Either that, or we need to figure out how to get your emails to arrive in my box.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 19, 2002)

No problems here , Although I think for the most part, most people are effected very little by the new rule and it makes things more balancing and truer to Rokugan IMHO.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 19, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> Oh and you may still want to claim * Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle) PL 3 : IR 0  since it's in the middle of your lands.
> *




I did not know that.

Creamsteak:

I drop the claim on Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
I claim Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle) PL 3 : IR 0

my total PL is now 186+artifact.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 19, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Ah, very well spoken. As to the castle at the edge of your lands that overlooks from the mountains. We had no plans to reinhabit it after returning from the burning sands.  It only causes problems if we appear to be spying on other peoples lands.  It isn't in the best interest of clan scorpion to pry into other peoples business.
> 
> -Bayushi Nori *




Wisely said. Knowledge is power but appearing to have power makes one into a target. Appearing ignorant one can hide ones true knowledge and use it to greater effect because it's unexpected.

Toshiro Kane


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Anyone else having any problems with the custom PL cap.
> *




A little, since I am blessed with so many PLs but nowhere to use them I find myself infringing on the territories of my neighbours. I can work with it though, the rule makes sense.


----------



## Fyre Pyronus (Aug 19, 2002)

i'm interested in joining, is there any room left?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 19, 2002)

Heh Fyre, where do I know that name from *G* (Aftermath anyone =[])


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 20, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Cream u got my 160 PL filled up? The last 16? *




I have no clue what you mean? Did you want me to distribute your last 16 PL myself?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 20, 2002)

Lets just say we had some extensive maiing about that to and fro...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 20, 2002)

Fyre Pyronus said:
			
		

> *i'm interested in joining, is there any room left? *




Turtle Clan is still open, but I'm sorta hoping a veteran (Reprisal) fills that slot.

The Remnants of the Snake Clan are available. No other players have shown any interest in it.

There is some off-map power still available. About 100 PL per player, and I think we can have up to 4 off-map powers.

Also, it's possible to have another shadowlands power if you choose to be one. I'll give you a hoard of about 50 PL and some other additions to use. 

Also, I'm allowing duel-clannism (such as lucias), though it mostly depends on how much of that clan's power is available.

You also could create a custom power (some kind of cult, isoteric order, etc.)


----------



## ascendance (Aug 20, 2002)

I think I'm going to play the Brotherhood of Shinsei, with affiliated monasteries and vast armies of fighting monks.  I think they're highly underrepresented in the Rokugan setting, and were an important part of Chinese and Japanese history.  However, I probably would not have much in the way of contiguous territory, as my monasteries would be scattered all over the place.

I should also have special rules that protect my units from random attacks by members of the Great Clans, kinda like the way the Bene Gesserit can co-exist with the Great Houses in the Dune boardgame.

Also, I think I should subsist on a tithe of IR from the other Great Clans, representing all the Samurai that eventually retire and join the Brotherhood.  Perhaps all the Clans can expend a certain amount of points to change the political conditions so that they no longer have to tithe to me.

Rob


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 20, 2002)

Clan advantage for you would likely be

10 PL/turn worth of new drafted monks (retired warriors)
+0/+2 vs. Clans

And your claims would include 1 temple in every clan (PL 6 IR 2 each) and you would want to claim a small portion of non-alligned land for yourself.

That should help you start out.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 20, 2002)

/me grinns maniacally


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 20, 2002)

BUT...... cream you remember where my last 16 PL went to...?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 20, 2002)

I'm taking today off. It was my first day back at school, and it was a very long day. Listening to lectures on what I will be lectured on over the year was very un-motivating.

I might work on some new critters for my homebrew, or similar, but the primary thing I won't be doing is checking the IR boards. I'll post my current lists now, while I still have the time.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 21, 2002)

Good luck at recovering from school, creamsteak! 

When you come back, maybe you could answer my question about the instantaneous epic spells?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 21, 2002)

I did decide on *5 for Permanency, and *5 additional for instantaneous.

Though I will allow Dispel Magic to counter instantaneous spells for *5 to it's cost. This is because It would seem to me that it would be a necessary balance.

And today wasn't so bad (I'm lying, but in other words -I'm back and willing to do everything I can for the IR).


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 21, 2002)

Double Post.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 22, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I did decide on *5 for Permanency, and *5 additional for instantaneous.
> 
> Though I will allow Dispel Magic to counter instantaneous spells for *5 to it's cost. This is because It would seem to me that it would be a necessary balance.
> 
> And today wasn't so bad (I'm lying, but in other words -I'm back and willing to do everything I can for the IR). *



Welcome back! 

That means I have to rework to of my epic spells. I'll send them to you tomorrow, if you don't mind.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 22, 2002)

*Creamsteak*

When do you think the game is going to start?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Creamsteak*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *When do you think the game is going to start? *




I asked Darkwolf the same question last night...

We're in between bones I guess... we have the new people that I'll be forcing into a confusing new game, and the old people that don't want to be delayed forever.

How does th 30th of this month sound? It's a Friday, meaning I can prepare well enough for it. I'll start the thread around 8 PM so that there is time for everyone to reasonably post over the weekend. Turn 0 will last about 200 posts right now, but feel free to post past that margin. (Darkness says that Enworld doesn't have a 200 post limit anymore). I'll decide when to end the turn, but the minimum is 100 posts (and the game will have to be moving very slow at 100 posts for me to feel that we should stop there).

That should do it... gives most people some time.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 23, 2002)

Aggggggggggnowliedged.    (Nice russian fonetic english huh?=] Or how ever the fonetic word is spelled )



(Taken from the ancient strat gam called Red Alert by Westwood )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2002)

Now that was a kewl game in its time, I've got a copy of it sitting under the desk right here.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 23, 2002)

30th sounds ok.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 23, 2002)

At the moment I'm content with beating the Nr18 of europe Warcraft III ladder with 2-0 and being the ex nr.1 of the Dutch Starcraft Brood War League 


But I thought red alert as a bit of a disappointment. C&C 1 really really owned and was great for its time but it got surpassed by Warcraft 2 and then red alert came and it was just a exact copy of C&C 1 and Westwood still makes the exact same games... same HUD same building way (1 at a time) same harvest methods... Sooo boring. So I'm since 4 years orso a overdedicated and addicted BLizzard gamer and have played everything they released very extensively and been very good at it


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Creamsteak*



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *How does th 30th of this month sound?*




Nice.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 24, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *At the moment I'm content with beating the Nr18 of europe Warcraft III ladder with 2-0 and being the ex nr.1 of the Dutch Starcraft Brood War League
> *




Impressive. I used to play Starcraft single player, but was never very good at it, I could only win if I cheated. Real-time strategy is too stressful for me, I prefer turn based. If we ran the IR in a chat-forum I'd be dead in 15 minutes.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 24, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Impressive. I used to play Starcraft single player, but was never very good at it, I could only win if I cheated. Real-time strategy is too stressful for me, I prefer turn based. If we ran the IR in a chat-forum I'd be dead in 15 minutes.   *




So you don't mind spending a lot of time on micro-management then. I'm the same way, as far as RTS goes, I am horrible. I do enjoy playing starcraft online, but I play mini-games and such rather than actual RTS stuff.

I don't mind spending ten minutes or so preparing my strategy in every location I control, and then being able to go on to the next turn. Controversely, when I'm denied that luxury, the ruesult is that I try too hard to manage everything at the same time and neglect to work on some important aspects.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2002)

Yeah, I used to play a lot of Brood War online, then I lost my cd.......

It was all very disappointing.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 24, 2002)

I claim the People of the Burning Sands

(I am the same user as 'o Skoteinos)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 24, 2002)

And yes we all play too much Warcraft 3 and that as such will become appearant very soon in this game and most certainly in the spells and factions we create and what they do


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 24, 2002)

*Trying to claim something*

I Claim:

PC:

Vorador (Wu Jen 20) PL 2

NPCs:

Ariel (Monk 14) PL 1
Azimuth the Planar: (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
Dejoule the Energist: (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
Mortanius the Necromancer (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
Nupraptor the Mentalist (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
Anacrothe the Alchemist (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
Malek of the Sarafan (Samurai 14) PL 1
Moebius the Streamer (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
Bane the Druid (Shaman 14) PL 1


Artifacts:

The Necropolis of Miir (Sentient City)
Anyone in Naros' Tower (in the center of the city) is immune to scying.
Miir can cast the following spells at will as a 16th level wizard: Hypnotism, Move Earth, Shatter, Suggestion, Detect Thoughts.
Miir knows everything that happens in the city.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 24, 2002)

discussed on MSN, irrellevant.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 24, 2002)

Just a little reminder,

I recieved 8 emails today that should have been posts to the board. There were 2 exceptions that contained some information to be posted to the board, and some information to be emailed to me, and 1 letter that was only meant to be handled through the email.

If your asking questions, or making claims, I recommend you do it here on the board. The only exception is if the questions are about something secret, that no other player should know.

Epic spells, secret retreats, and similar stuff should be emailed to me. Anything totally unknown to other players should be emailed to me.

Emails take longer to respond to than posts, and there is also the issue that people ask many of the same questions. When two of the same questions get asked in email, I respond twice. When two of the same questions get asked on the boards, I respond once.

There are some of you that have been great about this, but every now and then I get hammered like this with a bunch of information that despite cataloging, I know I will forget.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 24, 2002)

Extra power for Miir: any intelligent being sacrificed in the city reduces the Spellcraft DC for an epic spell by 1.

Does anyone have information about the People of the Burning Sands, 'cause I've been unable to find any...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 24, 2002)

Heh that idea is gonna get stolen by everyone -.- (If it'll be allowed)


----------



## Omegium (Aug 24, 2002)

Ok, few questions more: What of the class restrictions of OA are in place here? 
Do wizards exist?
Can you use prestige classes that are from a special clan, which is not controlled by you, for your PC and NPCs, and do you have to provide matching histories for all of them?
Can you use assasins, since they are arcane spellcasters?

About the PL of troops: I have bought 40 8 and 9th lvl soldiers, and 400 6 and 7th lvl. but creamsteak, you said troops don't have lvls. What are these then: NPC's?
And what is the limit on the number of npc's


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 24, 2002)

Trying to explain:

Jesse arcane magic bestaat niet. Alleen natuur en spirit magie en natuurlijk bloedmagie.

Er zijn geen assasins maar ninjas, das wel een class en die doet feitelijk hetzelfde en die doen aan shadowmagic en die is vrij eclusief voor de scorpionclan maarrrrr daar kun jij als bloodspeakers denk ik ongetwijfeld je handen op leggen.

Clan prcs zijn exclusief omdat je training van hun meesters nodig hebt maar al jou mensen zijn shadows, maho casters, shugenjas die ecvil zijn en mahos gaan doen of ninjas.. dus  Daar heb je je antwoord.

en troepen hebben wel levels en je hebt het correct gedaan dus maak je daar maar neit druk om denk ik.

10 npc's = max maar voor jou denk ik niet, overleg met creamy zou ik zeggen.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 24, 2002)

Omegium said:
			
		

> *Ok, few questions more: What of the class restrictions of OA are in place here?
> Do wizards exist?
> Can you use prestige classes that are from a special clan, which is not controlled by you, for your PC and NPCs, and do you have to provide matching histories for all of them?
> Can you use assasins, since they are arcane spellcasters?
> ...




The class restrictions don't allow spellcasters (except rangers and sorcerers) from the player's hand book. Instead, they have Shugenja (divine spellcasters), Wu jen (close to wizards), and Sohei (monk/mages sorta.. I guess). There might be other basic spellcasting classes I don't know.

You can use whatever class  you want for a PC or NPC, that doesn't bother anyone I think. Prestige classes are fine to mix and match, as long as you have an idea of how it's explainable.

Assassins I will allow if you want some NPC ones.

You are limited to 10 NPC's, however I am allowing your claims of leveled characters as a military unit, summarizing them as a special forces unit you possess. The only disadvantage is that they do not gain experience (otherwise 40 level 9 characters after 1 battle would give you a +30 PL or such). So you can make those special forces, just don't think of them as NPCs.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 24, 2002)

creamsteak, can't you come to mirc?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 24, 2002)

Maybe, but I'm likely to get offline any second now (when my family gets back from shopping).

BTW, I found the neatest thing ever. It translates what TFO says in what I guess is dutch into semi-readable english. Quite fun it is.


----------



## Omegium (Aug 24, 2002)

Dammit, and their our secret communtication language disappeared...

But here is a new, updated claim list:

Bloodspeakers: PL 30
Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4
Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake) PL 1 : IR 0
Nirukti (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1
Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins) PL 7 : IR 5
Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins) PL 7 : IR 5
Dangai (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2
Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0
Kaia Osho (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

PC: 
Ho-Tsuri: lvl 20; 3 PL 
Don’t know yet what it will be, probably a Maho-Tsukai with some prestige classes

NPC's:

Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) PL 2. 
These are my lieutenants:
Amaterasu: Maho-Tsukai 14. 
O-Ika-Haki: 14th lvl fighter type (maybe some prestige class, don’t know yet). 
O-Mushi-Rong: 14th lvl Wu Jen
Inari: 14th lvl rogue CE
Ho-Zushi: 7th lvl Shugajenja/7th lvl Void
Shina-Tsu-Hiko: LE 5Monk/9Assassin
O-Kuni-Nushi: Shu 14
Ho-Masubi: 13th lvl figher type
Nai-No-Kami: Wu Jenth lvl Shu/6th lvl void

Armies:
40 Elite soldiers, lvl 8 and 9, 20 PL total. Including rogues, fighters and both divine and arcane casters. They are divided in several divisions, lead by my lieutenants.

20 of these form a spellcasting squad. They are lead by Amaterasu, and perform special missions. All of them are spellcasters, and sometimes they get brawn from other divisions for protection.
They form the army of the blooded eye, a mounted, fast moving strikeforce training in quick strikes, and getting away even quicker. They are led by several of my lieutenants. 
800 6th and 7th lvl fighters, casters 20 PL

Artifact:
A Large Flying Carpet (Can Transport normal NPCs, PCs, and 10 PL of troops).


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 24, 2002)

CS: Some questions:

Can I add multiple enhancements on 1 weapons: Turning (O), Turning (D), Taint (O) and Taint (D), for a +6 weapon?

Black Omega, do you have info about The People of the Burning Sands?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 25, 2002)

To gain more information about the people in to the north of the emerald empire better known as the people from the so called burning sands (obviously a desert). I suggest downloading the campaign of Rokugan and dllen severel novels and adventures related to the question. I searched for them and they are definately available on the Internet.

But since I'm at a party now and I'm ..... euh ..... beer...... calling... beeeeeeeeeerrrr........ can't resist the summon...... beeeeeeerrrrr.... (and the prety little sister of one my friends organising it....... must answer.. the summon.....


(GOODAMNED I NEED A FRIGGIN CHARM PERSON ...... god woukd that be handy witch her around.. now I gotta put in some effeort to get her because she likes me (harhar and don't ask me why.. women) but it would save time and effort


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 25, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *CS: Some questions:
> 
> Can I add multiple enhancements on 1 weapons: Turning (O), Turning (D), Taint (O) and Taint (D), for a +6 weapon?
> 
> Black Omega, do you have info about The People of the Burning Sands? *




If the total adds up to +6, yes, you can.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 25, 2002)

About restricted classes from the Core books: One of the humanoid races from the Burning Sands, the Ashalan, often advances as paladins (though it is not their favored class), and the zujokin (sp?), mining slaves o the Lion, have druid as their favored class.  (This is according to Creatures of Rokugan).

Thus it is possible to find such classes in Rokugan, but those who have them are either gaijin or "monsters", at least normally.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Aug 25, 2002)

*Claiming Artifacts*

I claim the following artifacts:

"The Persuader", Longsword

It has the following advantages (all of them Character Boni):

Taint (Offensive)
Taint (Defensive)
Turning (Offensive)
Turning (Defensive)

"Vae Victus", Longsword

It has the following advantages (all of them Character Boni):

Automatic Subverion (Offensive)
Automatic Subverion (Defensive)

This costs 20 PL, right?

On another note:

If I want to research an epic spell that costs me:

270.000 GP; 6 days; 10.800 XP

How much time / PL / IR would that take me in the IR? (It'd be easier to just tell me the formula, so I can calculate it myself.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 25, 2002)

1 PL gained per turn through watever means = 32000 gp.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 25, 2002)

Ya, and the artifacts can get pretty expensive (I've noticed). Ehm, Creamy, haven't mailed you yet, but when do you want the templates ? As we start in 5 days (4 almost) I guess it'll be soon =]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 25, 2002)

Turn 0 doesn't require a template Venus, although Turn 1 does


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 26, 2002)

Sollir is right
No Templates for turn 0
Please don't send them to me
I'll give you a format when the time comes
thanx.


----------



## Fyre Pyronus (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok here my info... I posted awhile back that I wanted to jon. Sorry it took e so long. thax Phibriz---

 Affiliation: Shadowlands

PL 23/23

PC: Akuma No Oni (Powerful Oni Lord resurrected from the dead) PL 3 

Major Artifact (Creamsteak knows what it is, it's under Hidden Status) 

The Frazina (Artifact), +3/+3 character bonus

Shroud of Flames (Artifact), Wearer Gains Immunity to Scrying. 

3 Dragons, NPCs, 1 PL each, Total PL 3

Horde of Akuma no Oni 10 PL IR 0 

Temple of Flame 7 PL IR 10


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm starting to get the feeling I should study the rules more or I'll get wiped away in a very short time.

Creamsteak, wasn't a lottery due sometimes ago? And can you tell the new players more about secret retreats?

Venus, have you got my mail?

TFO, what happened at the party? 

'O Skoteinos, shouldn't it be "Vae Vict*i*s"?

Omegium, I don't think Amaterasu is a well suited name for a Maho-tsukai... 

Does anyone know something about Kalanyr and Tokiwong?

Oh, and I'll probably leave for a day or two, but I'll be here on friday.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 26, 2002)

explicite material *G*

But it was nice, just the fact that she was the little sister of my friend who was organising the party *shrug* bad thing to find out next afternoon when someone is laughing himself to death when he walks into the room of his kid sister (he lives on his own but some folks stayed over after the party) and finds me one of his best friends in bed with his little sis and I didn't know she was :/

So it was.. hmm .. interesting to say the least hehe=]

[Edit: Next morning to next afternoon ]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 26, 2002)

Lichtenhart: Didn't receive a thing =[


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok, I sent it again. Check if this time it worked.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 26, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I'm starting to get the feeling I should study the rules more or I'll get wiped away in a very short time.
> 
> Creamsteak, wasn't a lottery due sometimes ago? And can you tell the new players more about secret retreats?
> 
> ...




Kal's lurking. He's in the IR Chatroom a lot. Also, I've been discussing the lottery in there quite often, but I'll get to it right now. Just have to catch myself up on it real quick.

BTW: If you have extra PL to fill out your power, you can "attach" it to anything that already has an IR.

Edit: Secret Retreats are safehouses for your power. It's a fallback point so impenetrable or so secret that no other power will be able to find you in there, except under special circumstances. An example of the circumstances: It's the only place left that you control, or multiple players are scrying for it at the same time.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 26, 2002)

Lottery results:

<DW-afk> creamsteak: (20 d18): 8 9 11 2 15 17 16 4 14 15 12 2 14 8 10 8 4 6 1 3.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll try and slide a lists update in a little later. For now, lottery time. I'm throwing 3 bonus increments in for things I think I skipped, bringing the total to an even 20.

Players:
Darkwolf
Festy
Fyre
Kalanyr
Knight Otu
Lichtenhart
Lopan
Lucias
Macbrea
O' Skoteines
Omegium
Redwing
Serpenteye
Sollir
Tharkun
TFO
Tokiwong
Venuz

Darkwolf +10
Festy +20
Fyre +10
Kalanyr +20
Knight Otu +0
Lichtenhart  +10
Lopan +0
Lucias +30
Macbrea +10
Skoteines +10
Omegium +10
Redwing +10
Serpenteye +0
Sollir +20
Tharkun +20
TFO +10
Tokiwong +10
Venuz +20


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 27, 2002)

Venus, have you got my mail this time? Is this address (o p a l e v e n u s @ h o t m a i l . c o m) correct?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 27, 2002)

You are correct. But creamy one's mail seems to have a nack for not receiving mine as well so might be more then bad luck.

BUT the mail is correct.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 27, 2002)

Hi Creamsteak, once again I post my list of claims. Since I didn't gain any PLs in the lottery   it should be the final version.

Please, Creamsteak, update the lists. 


Artifact: Amulet of Blinded Eyes
Scry:
Defensive Character Bonus: Player gains immunity to scrying for one individual.
_
Player Character: 
Toshiro Akodo (Male Half Celestial/Human, Courtier 2, Shugenya 17) PL 3

Non-Player Characters 
NPC:Tensuo Janaji (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
NPC:Injaro Nofuta (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
NPC:Yasuo Samari (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 
NPC:Reizo Jiaora (M) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC:Juro Azati (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 
NPC:Marise Kane (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC:Ichiro Yasou (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC:Mioko Sen (F) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
NPC:Su Chen (F)	(14th level Wu-yen) PL 1
Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2


Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 
Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) 
                        PL 8 : IR 18 
Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) 
                        PL 6 : IR 21 
Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) 
                        PL 6 : IR 21 
Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)
                        PL 5 : IR 15 

Etsu Province           PL 5 : IR 1 
Ibe Province            PL 5 : IR 1 
Mukano Province         PL 5 : IR 1 
Hozemon Province        PL 5 : IR 1 
Sasaryu Province        PL 5 : IR 1 
Korjima Province        PL 5 : IR 1 
Kaitomo Province        PL 5 : IR 1 
Ami Province            PL 5 : IR 1 
Kintani Province        PL 5 : IR 1 

Territories in the West of Rokugan 
Meiyo Gisei (City)      PL 3 : IR 4 
Shiranai (City)         PL 3 : IR 4 
Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)   PL 6 : IR 4 
Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
Kenson Gakka (Castle)   PL 7 : IR 5 
Kyakuchu (Village)      PL 1 : IR 1 
Kitsu Tombs (Shrine)    PL 6 : IR 2 

Territories in the East of Rokugan 
Eiyu ni Suru (Village)  PL 1 : IR 1 
Ken Hayai (Castle)      PL 7 : IR 5 
Rugashi (Village)       PL 1 : IR 1 
Oiku (Village)          PL 1 : IR 1 
Foshi (City)            PL 3 : IR 4 
Renga (Village)         PL 1 : IR 1 
Ninkatoshi (City)       PL 3 : IR 4 
Tonfajutsen (Town)      PL 2 : IR 3 
Shiro Akodo (Castle)    PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kaeru (City)            PL 3 : IR 4 
Shiro Matsu (Castle)    PL 7 : IR 5 

Custom Armies: 8 locations with 1 IR:

Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) 
                        PL 1: IR 1  
The Etsu Defenders      PL 1: IR 1 
The Ibe Defenders       PL 1: IR 1 
The Mukano Defenders    PL 1: IR 1 
The Hozemon Defenders   PL 1: IR 1 
The Sasaryu Defenders   PL 1: IR 1 
The Kaitomo Defenders   PL 1: IR 1 
The Kintani Defenders   PL 1: IR 1 

(recent claims)

* 45, Gamo Province     PL5:IR1
* U19, Toshi no sano Kanemochi Kaeru (City of the Rich Frog)
                        PL3:IR4 
* S4, Kakusu Keikai Torid-e (Hidden Watch Keep)   
                        PL7:IR5
* Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)
                        PL 1 : IR 0
* Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)
                        PL 3: IR 0
* Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)
                        PL 1 : IR 0 
* D12, Toi Koku (Distant Paddy Village)
                        PL 1 : IR 1
* D13, Nanashi Mura (Anonymous Village)
                        PL 1 : IR 1

=190 + artifact


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 27, 2002)

My appologies BEFORE I do anything. I'm about to post an update here at the end of this thread, and I didn't work THAT hard on accuracy. I tried to make sure all your personal claims are right, however, keeping up with posts that overlap old claims is a little iffy as far as what I do. I could always delete a good line of text by accident.

so with that said...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 27, 2002)

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
*	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

*	Darkwolf - PL 173/190	* 
_	Player Character	_ 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. 44 HD PL 2 			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Kyoso Brute Squad: PL 10 IR 28			
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 16 : IR 12			
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 14 : IR 8			
	Pekkle no Oni : PL 10 IR 5			
	Kyoso Elite Force : PL 10 IR 5			

_	Artifacts	_
	Artifact: Pendant of the Shadowlands: +3/+3 character bonus 	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Shadow Dragon NPC: 29 HD: 1 PL	
	Settozai (Mantis), Onisu of Theft PL 2	
	Hakai (Phoenix), Onisu of Destruction PL 2	
	Yokubo (Crane), Onisu of Desire PL 2	
	Fushin (Scorpion), Onisu of Betrayal PL 2	
	Kyofo (Crab), Onisu of Fear PL 2	
	Nikushimi (Lion), Onisu of Hatred PL 2	
	Muchitsujo (Unicorn), Onisu of Chaos PL 2	
	Kanashimi (Dragon), Onisu of Sadness PL 2	

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 	

*	Festy Dog - PL 157/177	*
_	Player Character	_
	Naigotsu Akira (Samurai 10/ Iaijutsu Master 10/ Honour 4) - Male, Bamboo Spirit, LG, PL 3	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Gale Blades - PL 20 IR 15	
	Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hyumisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buneya Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Chiji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nodai Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	The Taintless: 10PL of shugenjas	

_	Artifacts	_
	Blood Razor (katana) - +6 / +0	
	Emotions (mask) - +0/+0 Character Defense Scrying Bonus	
	Crystal Guard (dastana) - (+0/+6)	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Naigotsu Mishica (Sorceror 14/ Honour 2) - Female, Human, NG, PL 1	
	Khet'get'niss (Monk 14/ Honour 3) - Male, Nezumi, LG, PL 1	
	Festy Dog (Fighter 10 / Weapon Master 4 / Honour 2) - Male, Blink Dog, NG, PL 1	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	_
	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Jukami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southeast of Rokugan	_
	Mura Sabishi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Okami (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Umoeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Oni Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the Southeast of Rokugan	_ 
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 			
	Benten Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Mizen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Samui Kaze (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Kyuden Doji (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle) PL 10 : IR 5	
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 10 : IR 5	
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 10 : IR 5	

	Fyre Pyronus PL 23/33	
	PC: Akuma No Oni (Powerful Oni Lord resurrected from the dead) PL 3 	
	Major Artifact (Creamsteak knows what it is, it's under Hidden Status) 	
	The Frazina (Artifact), +3/+3 character bonus	
	Shroud of Flames (Artifact), Wearer Gains Immunity to Scrying. 	
	3 Dragons, NPCs, 1 PL each, Total PL 3	
	Horde of Akuma no Oni 10 PL IR 0 	
	Temple of Flame 7 PL IR 10	

*	Kalanyr - PL 140 /160 	*
_	Player Character 	_
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3 	

_	Artifacts 	_
	Staff of the Trickster (+6/+0) Character Bonus Character Defenses: Taint Character Defense, Automatic Subversion Defense, Turning Defense	
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus and Complete Scrying Immunity 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Kitsune) Daimyo: Fastclaw PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Trals PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Thresl PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Inaja PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Iniji PL 4 : IR 5	
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10 	
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10 	
	Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ashai Province PL 5 : IR 1 	

_	Non-Player Characters 	_
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1	PL 1
	Fastclaw, Male Kitsune Ranger 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1	
	Kitsune Imagi Female Fox Shugenja 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1	
	Kitsune Wilja Female Fox Ranger 5/Foxlord 9 (Neutral Good) PL 1 	
	Izi, Male Third Whisker Nezumi Sorceror 6/Ratling Shaman 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good) 	
	Te'Tik'Kir Crippled Bone Nezumi Sorceror 7/Ratling Shaman 10 (Chaotic Good) PL 2 	
	Sparrow Clan Champion: Suzume Yogaski Samurai 14 PL 1 (Lawful Good) 	
	Ixai Nezune, Overseer of the Imperial Provinces (Courtier 13/Ranger 1) PL 1 (Lawful Good) 	
	Iniji , Female Bakeneko Wu-jen 14 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	
	Inaja ,Male Bakeneko Rogue 6/Sorceror 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	
	Thresl Male Tanuki Fighter 4/Sorceror 10 PL 1(Chaotic Good)	
	Trals Female Tanuki Fighter 4/Barbarian 2/Frenzied Berzerker 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan 	_
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 	
	Higashi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Minawa Chushin (village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Nishi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City) PL 3 : IR 4 	
	Added: * Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Knight Out - PL 130/130 	*
_	Player Character	_
	Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 1	

_	Artifacts	_
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+0/+6) Character Bonus	
	Katana of Fire (+6/+0) Character Bonus	
	Cloak of Evading Tomorrow (+0/+2) Character Bonus, and DC Uncanny Escape	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Cho'tchac'chek (male Nezumi Sor7/Ratling Shaman7) - PL 1	
	Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isawa Akahita's yojimbo	
	Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 1 - daimyo of the Asako	
	Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu10) PL 1 - daimyo of the Agasha	
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yobanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Morikage (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Lichtenhart - 177/200 PL	*
_	Player Character 	_
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28 	
	The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (Move like NPCs) 	
	The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (Ignores Special Attacks like sneak attacks and attacking while fleeing)	
	The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (Rage, +4/No Defense 1/turn)	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ito Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kugoi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters 	_
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1 	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1 	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 7) PL 1 	
	Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/Explorer 3) PL 1	

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan 	_
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5 	
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4 	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bugaisha (Fort) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Egami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oshindoka (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2	
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2	

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan 	_
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0	

*	Lucias - PL 75/116	*
_	Player Character	_
	Isawa Kujatsu (Shugenja 20) PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Obsidian Ring (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Robe of Secrecy (Scry Immunity)	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	The Waiting Hand (The Organization Subserviant to Isawa Kujatsu) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Oathtakers (Organization under The Waiting Hand) PL 4 : IR 5	
	The Patient Few (Organization under The Waiting Hand) PL 4 : IR 5	
	The Emissaries (An independant order that handles diplomatic relations with un-diplomatic forces) PL 4: IR 5	

_	Non Player Characters	_
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1	
	Matsu Ichisi (Female Samurai 12) Bodyguard PL 1	
	Isawa Rojino (Shu 2/Rog 6/Assn 6) PL 1	
	Cho Jin (Rog 5/Assn 9) The Knives in the Shadows PL 1	
	Jo Chin (Rog 5/Assn 9) The Knives in the Shadows PL 1	

_	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Shugenja (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Tenymi Sho (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Macbrea - PL 140/150 + 2 Artifacts	*
_	Player Character	_
	Bayushi Nori (Levels) PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Celestial sword of Clan Scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18			
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) Daimyo: Bayushi Kanman PL 4 IR 5 			
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Crimson Legion (Samurai) General:Bayushi Tetsubo PL 4 IR 5			
	Black Cabal(Samurai/heavy armor & no-daichi) General:Bayushi Mitsu PL 4 IR 5			

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1	
	Seppun Niomi (Courtier/Bayushi Deiceiver 10/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Tetsubo (Courtier/Bayushi Deiverer 8/6 /Honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Jingo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/2/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Soshi Kanman (Courtier 10 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mori (Courtier 13 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mitsu (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Soshi Mako (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Yo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/4/2 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Hiro (Courtier 14 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3			
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			

*	Omegium - PL 104/140	* 
_	Player Character	_ 
	Level 20 Player Character (PL 3)			

_	Artifacts	_
	A Large Flying Carpet (Can Transport normal NPCs, PCs, and 10 PL of troops) 	

_	Clan Families, and Shaodowlands Groups	
	Bloodspeakers: PL 30 : IR 5	
	Elite Unit, 40 8th and 9th lvl fighters, rogues, and casters 20 PL	
	Elite Unit, 400 6th and 7th lvl fighters, rogues and casters 10 PL	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) PL 2	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	

	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Nirukti (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	


	Janos/O' skoteines (tell me which you prefer, Vorador, signed Raziel) PL 7070	
	Player CharacterVorador (Wu Jen 20) PL 3	

	Artifacts
	The Persuader, Longsword, Taint (Offensive), Taint (Defensive), Turning (Offensive), Turning (Defensive)
	Vae Victus, Longsword, Automatic Subverion (Offensive), Automatic Subverion (Defensive)
	The Necropolis of Miir (Sentient City) (Has exceptional resistance to scrying, spying, infiltration, and such, and is also very easy to defend +0/+1 bonus on battles inside the city)

	Non Player Characters
	Ariel (Monk 14) PL 1
	Azimuth the Planar: (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Dejoule the Energist: (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Mortanius the Necromancer (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Nupraptor the Mentalist (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Anacrothe the Alchemist (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Malek of the Sarafan (Samurai 14) PL 1
	Moebius the Streamer (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Bane the Druid (Shaman 14) PL 1

	Off Map Locations	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 9 : IR 10	


*	Redwing - PL 165/180	*
	Player Character	

	Clan Families, and Shadowlands Groups	
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11	
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 4	

	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Yoshosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Northwest of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Maigo no Samurai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Serpenteyes - PL 190/190	*
	Player Character	
	Toshiro Akodo (Male Half Celestial/Human, Courtier 2, Shugenya 17) PL 3	

	Artifacts	
	Amulet of Blinded Eyes - Defensive Character Bonus: Player gains immunity to scrying for one individual.	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18 	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21 	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21 	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)  PL 5 : IR 15 	
	Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Gamo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) 	
	PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Etsu Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Ibe Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Mukano Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Hozemon Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Sasaryu Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Kaitomo Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Kintani Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	

	Non-Player Characters	
	NPC:Tensuo Janaji (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC:Injaro Nofuta (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC:Yasuo Samari (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 	
	NPC:Reizo Jiaora (M) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 	
	NPC:Juro Azati (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 	
	NPC:Marise Kane (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 	
	NPC:Ichiro Yasou (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 	
	NPC:Mioko Sen (F) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC:Su Chen (F) (14th level Wu-yen) PL 1	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2	

	Territories in the West of Rokugan	
	Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Toshi no sano Kanemochi Kaeru (City of the Rich Frog) PL3:IR4 	
	Kakusu Keikai Torid-e (Hidden Watch Keep) PL7:IR5	
	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle) PL 3: IR 0	
	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Toi Koku (Distant Paddy Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Nanashi Mura (Anonymous Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Sollir Furryfoot - PL 35/80	*
	Player Character:	
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 4	

	Armies:	
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0	

	Artifact :	
	Daigotsu's Obsidian Blade (+0/+3) Character Bonus: Automatic Subversion	
	The Oni's Eye (Allows Flawless Scrying 3/turn and gives 10 Kolats and Daigotsu +3/+0 Army Bonus)	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Kakita Kyruko (Rog3/Ftr2/Crt4) leads the Silken sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Shosuro Nyoko. Leads the Lotus Sect. She has faked her own death, but… PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Kuni Nakiro is currently the leader of the Dream sect, and he makes the sleepers. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Moshi Shanegon leads the Coin sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Ikoma Tsai leads the Chrysanthemum sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Morito (Ox clan Champion) now leads the Steel sect (which guards the hidden temple.) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Yasuki Taka, the shadow corrupted leader of the Jade sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Isawa Korekado - the Magician, ancient during the Clan War, now leads the Cloud sect. (Character Level 18) PL 2 (+5/+2) 	
	Korekado, the Only remaining Original Master. (Character Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	

	Hidden Territory	
	The Secret Village, and the Secred Dojo, Home of the Oni's Eye (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	The Forsaken One - PL 144/170	*
	PC and NPC's	
	The five Tides:	
	Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 	
	Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	

	Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):
	Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1
	Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 7) PL 1

	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1
	Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
	Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 1 

	Families
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

	Territories
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0

	Palaces/Castles/Towers/Cities/Villages
	M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
	M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
	M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
	M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
	M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
	M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
	M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1	

	Armies	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 5	
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 4 : IR 5	
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 5 : IR 5	

*	Tokiwong - PL 105/200	*
	Player Character			
	Uda Hiyone Fighter 5/Samurai 5/Iaijutsu Master 5 (PL 3)			

	Hare Clan			
	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan			
	Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Southern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1			

	Tortoise Clan 			
	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1			
	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1			

	Territories in the South East of Rokugan			
	Toku Torid-e (Virtuous Keep) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Yoake Fusheru (Dawn Tower) (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Reihado Shinsei (Crow Shrine) (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Hanto no Nichibotsu (Peninsula of Sunset) PL 1 : IR 0
	Kyuden Suzume (Sparrow Clan Palace) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan
	Vigilant Keep of the Monkey (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

	Territories in the North West of Rokugan
	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) PL 20 : IR 0 

	Territories in the East of Rokugan
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kyuden Seppun (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Tonba (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	

*	Venus - PL 160/180	*
	Player Character	
	Hida Sonoru (Male Samurai 14) PL 1	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Sam 6/Brz 4/Shadowlands Vet 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hida Kuon's Berserkers (Fighter / Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Kuon. PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hida Inukai's Berserkers (Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Inukai (Brz 15). PL 5 : IR 8	
	Hida Sakamoto's Trrop (samurai / fighter honor 2) Leader: Hida Sakamoto (Sam 5 / Fighter 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	
	Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Midaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 27, 2002)

Me, Festy Dog, is looking to claim these:

Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 
(custom troops) The Taintless: 10PL of shugenjas

_btw - the Gale Blades are samurai, I forgot to mention that_

Since that leaves 9PL to distribute I'd like to:

'Attach' 3PL to each of these: 
Kosaten Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 27, 2002)

My list seems to be missing the 20 PL I won in the lottery.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 27, 2002)

*Creamy one*

You (should) have mail!












(Sollir still mindcrunching over yours since it does have rather much influence and even the smallest items can be tainted it seems so I'm rather distrustfull at the moment =] )


[Edit: Creamy can creatures that are immune to disease and poison and have no discernable anotomy (or just immunities poison disease) be tainted..? Since it seems like a magical disease of some sort.]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 27, 2002)

Licht, I got the mail, replying as I type this =]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 27, 2002)

Conspiracy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 27, 2002)

Got the mail replying at this time!


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 27, 2002)

Creamsteak, it seems that you missed my latest claims:

Change Shiba Tsukune to a NPC, and turn Isawa Akahita into my PC.

Buy another Artifact (this time a custom one):
Sacrifice 10 PL to purchase the cloak Evading Tomorrow (+0/+2) character bonus with the Uncanny Escape ability. This cloak will be worn by Cho'tchac'chek.


Also, tomorrow, I'll reply to and send a few emails. If they don't arrive, but you are expecting one from me, tell me so.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 28, 2002)

TOKIWONG!!!
I've got a message that your e-mail address is disabled; can you tell me your current one?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 28, 2002)

I'll catch up tomorrow. I was trying to make an excel spreadsheet that could be used by those of you with excel for templates, but alas, I cannot find the right equations to make the form look right. I can do it backwards, but not forwards .


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 28, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> Serpenteyes - PL 184/190
> *



_

I've claimed: Gamo Province PL5:IR1. This is not included in my section of your list. I'd like to know why. Was it an oversight or a concious decicion?

Since I have 6 unused PLs I claim: Gamo Province PL5:IR1 and add 1 PL to: Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 to make it a 3 PL location._


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 28, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 29, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Bump. *




Where?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 29, 2002)

I sent an email to 11 people. If your not one of those 11, email me to get me to send you the same letter. It includes a sample of the template done in excel (Yes, I do accept plane text ones).

Tokiwong, you need to post. If you drop out, I still need you to post. Also, I'm about 5 minutes away from awarding another 2 increments of Lottery.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm using my extra 10 PL for an artifact of scry immunity.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 29, 2002)

Tokiwong was rolled 2 additional times, and Lucias 1 time.

I'm a bit disturbed a little that Tokiwong has that much PL, and hasn't filled up any of his claims... Hopefully we can clear that up.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 29, 2002)

With my last 7 PL I claim the following if they aren't in enemy territory:

Vyakarana (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Iyotishi (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Zakyo (City) PL 3 : IR 4


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 29, 2002)

Emails have arrived. 

Creamsteak, if I change my spells to the Heal seed, should I add in a factor to affect non-living targets? (Don't have my book with me).


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2002)

Email arrived.

Hmm 20 PL to spend

I bolster the PL of the Kitsune Family to 10 PL.

And bolster the Realm of Animals to 14 PL.

I also buy a Secret Hideout. (I'll email you about it)


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 29, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> Where? *




I'll bump your head if you don't aknowledge my claims. 

I didn't get any e-mail btw.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 29, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll bump your head if you don't aknowledge my claims.
> 
> I didn't get any e-mail btw. *




Look again.  Your PL still reads as 184 (my mistake) but I added in Gamo Province and added the extra point, so now the thing is complete.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 29, 2002)

Hello, creamsteak! 

I'm wondering how exactly you want to work out trade agreements between two powers. Do you just use the information from the templates, or do you want some kind of acknowledgement from both parties?


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 29, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Look again.  Your PL still reads as 184 (my mistake) but I added in Gamo Province and added the extra point, so now the thing is complete. *


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 29, 2002)

just state in your template with who you trade (but you have to get to agree on trade before you send in template with the other) would make sense.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 29, 2002)

Lichtenhart, it might very well be vae victis. I had my last Latin 4 years ago. My Greek is a little better... And besides, I just copied / pasted it.



> Janos/O' skoteines (tell me which you prefer, Vorador, signed Raziel) PL 7070
> Player CharacterVorador (Wu Jen 20) PL 3
> 
> Artifacts
> ...





CS, I'll play as Janos.

I want to claim 2 other artifacts that give me a +6/+6 bonus.

Do my locations have names?

What's that Raziel joke? I mean, I never made any lame comments about your Secret of Mana stuff from the 3rd IR...not that I mind though 

Oh, and FYI: I'm gonna win this IR. Anyone with 35 times the PL of his opponents just can't lose (7070 PL just *ROCKS!*)

*IS THERE ANYONE (AT ALL) WHO KNOWS SOMETHING ABOUT MY FACTION?!*

I will send my template tomorrow (Friday). I've been on introduction with my studentgroup, so I was unable to post sooner...sorry.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 30, 2002)

There has been given info and there is but it has no use to tell you since you'll go and do what you always do and thats the evil necromancer, tell me I'm wrong =]

(since it's been mensioned that your preferred classes are PALADIN and druid.. going the necro way negates any possible use of historical info =])


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

Just state it in you template. I'll tell you if your not trading mutually, in a reply. If trading between two factions is impossible because of a war, I'll veto that % at the end of the turn. The only way it's impossible is if you have no land or sea route between each other that is at least neutral towards your faction, however trading chains can get past that.

For instance, trading through the Mantis clan could get you free trade with any coastal clan (even pheonix to crab), but of course the Mantis will gain the 5% from both of you in that case, since they are part of the "chain."

Pick your trading partners carefully.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *What's that Raziel joke? I mean, I never made any lame comments about your Secret of Mana stuff from the 3rd IR...not that I mind though *




I just have this affection for the names of some of the characters in the Aftermath. Janos and Sanctus. Vorador is just one other name that I'm a little fond of. I'm playing Raziel (only non-vampiric and heavily modified to make it playable) in Gnomeworks Psionicle. Maybe I'm not... since I just use Raziel pics for my info, and I generally play it much more like Animus the Abdicerer would...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

I'll finish fixing some mess-ups in the IC thread in a minute here. I'll open the thread after that. Just remember:

OOC here, IC there.

and

No Combat Actions or Attempts during Turn 0. Turn 0 is an introduction turn, to be the opening lines of the IR.

We're still going to be fixing our claims up while turn 0 IC is going on. This wasn't intended, but it's just that some people still need time. BTW I'll give a warning here about when I'm getting close to cutting turn 0 off (I'll alert at least a day ahead of time), and that's when I'll give out templates and such.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 30, 2002)

CS, please acknowledge my last two claims...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

They should check out on the other thread. I'm pretty sure I have them marked.

I opened the thread early for posting purposes.


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 30, 2002)

Meanwhile, I'm lurking while working on other projects.  Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Lucias (Aug 30, 2002)

*Some Claimes*

I would like to claim 5 Shugenja: Earth, Wind, Water, Fire, and Void at 1 PL each.

I would also like to claim "The Whispering Hands" 25 PL worth of Shugenja.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, I'm lurking while working on other projects.  Move along, nothing to see here. *




I like the new sig. Vegeta is definitely my favorite character. Goku second. Piccolo 3rd. Then maybe Majin Buu, but I never really thought about it.


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 30, 2002)

I tend to like characters who develop.  Gohan changed alot over DBZ, from the sheltered momma's boy to a kick ass fighter, while growing up over the course of years.

Vegeta also changed quite a bit.  From the down right evil bad guy to the anti-hero, back to bad guy and finally to hero.  The bit in Final Atonement where he finally realizes that not only does he really care for people, but that he's arrogence has put them in danger and it's up to him to make that good no matter the cost is pretty cool.  As is the scene where he finally hugs Trunks.  As silly as DBZ could be at times, it could also come up with some great moments.


----------



## Omegium (Aug 30, 2002)

CS: In page three of this thread I updated my claim list to 130 pl used. I will use the Lotery pl later. Could you please update my claim in the official thread?

For my player character. Can anyone tell mee where to find more on bloodmagic, and prestige classes about bloodmagic? And with developing my character, what may I use. Tome & Blood, Relics and Rituals, FRCS?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 30, 2002)

I think just magic of rokugan since the rest is hardly if not at all comparable.


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 30, 2002)

Oriental Adventures, Way of the Shugenja, Fortunes and Winds, and of course, Rokugan d20 all have information on Bloodspeakers as well.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 30, 2002)

Yes, yes, I realize that wasn't a traditional 5-7-5 haiku but it will work, for now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

Omegium said:
			
		

> *CS: In page three of this thread I updated my claim list to 130 pl used. I will use the Lotery pl later. Could you please update my claim in the official thread?
> 
> For my player character. Can anyone tell mee where to find more on bloodmagic, and prestige classes about bloodmagic? And with developing my character, what may I use. Tome & Blood, Relics and Rituals, FRCS? *




Sure, I'll get to it later today.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 30, 2002)

How do you create artifacts and research spells? The same way you do normal research?

Do you keep the PL with which you research, or are they lost? And how about the PL you use to research epic magic (since there is an XP cost to research epic level spells).

And what clan bonus do I get?

And how high would you like the DC of the last spell? I mean, I can say: "I add 1", and you will say: "too low", and then I'll keep adding 1 'till you're satisfied, but this is a bit easier...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 31, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *How do you create artifacts and research spells? The same way you do normal research?
> 
> Do you keep the PL with which you research, or are they lost? And how about the PL you use to research epic magic (since there is an XP cost to research epic level spells).
> 
> ...




Researching artifacts and spells requires that you Pay with the PL you generate from your IR score and other forms of production each turn. 1 PL buys you 32,000 gold worth of goodies.

I havn't figured out your clan bonus yet, but yes, I'm running ideas through my head. I think I have one... but I need to consider it over and over till I'm absolutely sure it's good.

Um... I said your DC seemed low, but the spell is actually quite fine. It's not like it's way too powerful. The thing is though, that I think you want more out of it than your paying for. If you want it to have more power, upgrade the affect radius and such to something more significant. That's all I was implying. It's just a little too weak to have the punch you should want out of a spell.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 31, 2002)

Serpenteyes got me thinking...

Does anyone want me to apply government advantages and disadvantages? It's not a necessary element, but it might be liked. For instance, Democracies are by far less secure from espionage and stuff because they provide control to the people through representatives, but it also supports researching new technology because of the freedom of ideas. Then again, a completely capitolistic government has low morals, and has virtually no resistance to diplomatic subversion, however it makes a fine profit all the time.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 31, 2002)

I edited the clan abilities. Check them out again.

TFO, your clan ability just can't be secret. It's not on the list of things players keep secret. Clan abilities were originally requested for Flavor, not for power, and because of this, I have to assume that everyone is on fair grounds with them.

If there is any dissention about any of the powers, I'm ready to listen. Janos power was decided based on the people of the Burning Sands survivial in a rough climate, so that's where that came from.

Also, tommorow or the day after, I'll post what Fyre Pyronus artifact is known to do. Keep in mind it will be a bit vague, and it will not completely reveal it's metagame purpose, just it's general IC purpose.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 31, 2002)

If at all I seem to be getting out of control (maybe I'm the only one feeling that vibe), it's because I'm a little bit cautiously confused with everything right now. Not the IR mainly, but with a handful of very daunting obstacles I've managed to run into in other projects.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 31, 2002)

I really don't sound too excited about the governments, I honestly don't think we should use them.

As for TFO's clan bonus, if he wants something much different than what the Mantis already get, he should play another clan, why?  He shouldn't be able to get a custom bonus and the enhanced fortification of the Mantis Clan's position (no bordering territories and a greater naval defense), this position alone could be considered almost as powerful as their entire clan bonus IMO.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 31, 2002)

about advancing you civilization:

do you have to spend PL on each of the subjects (astronomy, physics, mathematics) or if you spend 10 PL, do they all gain 4 ranks?

And how should I mention what I'm researching on my template? it just says "PL for advancement", but not the subjects...

*confused*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 31, 2002)

Just read the rules ffs... it says that every 10 years you advance you gain 1 rank in something.. it's all there... so start reading and then asking orsomething like that  

And I take you have to mension in your template what you are putting your PL in so that you can't change it during the turn and so that cream can keep a list of it all what everyone is doing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 31, 2002)

> and the enhanced fortification of the Mantis Clan's position (no bordering territories and a greater naval defense),




lol don't start about that, when I started this was the last of the clans open to pick and there were already 2-3 shadowland players so I had last pick of the big factions and even some smaller were gone so pelase.. I took what was left at the time and needed to be filled. Then someone else should have picked it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 31, 2002)

Cream, I'm almost ready with figuring all that shiet out about how I want to run things, after I'm done I'll fix it into a turn0 post and into a OOC post about how to fill in my extra 10PL and I'll fix the wrong IR scores as well.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 31, 2002)

TFO, the 10 year rule is only written in the section of Advanced Technology, and I didn't read that piece.

CS: Clan bonus: People of the Burning Sands need only 8 years to gain a rank.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 31, 2002)

Huh why that, couldn't say they are a advanced people, they are a nomadic tribes folk..  And pally as favorite class, can't be smart if that's the case


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 31, 2002)

The story goes a little like this, and I quote:



> _4 posts back_
> lol don't start about that, when I started this was the last of the clans open to pick and there were already 2-3 shadowland players so I had last pick of the big factions and even some smaller were gone so pelase.. I took what was left at the time and needed to be filled. Then someone else should have picked it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 31, 2002)

Yeah and you got stuck with the leftovers as well 

But I'm quite happy with it since it suits my style of play and such.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 31, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *TFO, the 10 year rule is only written in the section of Advanced Technology, and I didn't read that piece.
> 
> CS: Clan bonus: People of the Burning Sands need only 8 years to gain a rank. *




I have to say I don't see the logic behind that choice. Maybe something involving your nomadic nature or such... or your paladin nature, or your desert nature. Religios zealotry might be common over there as well, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Serpenteyes got me thinking...
> 
> Does anyone want me to apply government advantages and disadvantages? It's not a necessary element, but it might be liked. For instance, Democracies are by far less secure from espionage and stuff because they provide control to the people through representatives, but it also supports researching new technology because of the freedom of ideas. Then again, a completely capitolistic government has low morals, and has virtually no resistance to diplomatic subversion, however it makes a fine profit all the time. *





It might make things too complicated. A government is seldom completely capitalistic, despotic, democratic, socialistic or feudal, but contains elements of many different systems and ideologies that are sometimes hard to tell apart. You might give minor bonuses or penalties based on what we post about our govts. (Edena did that to some extent) but not nearly on the same level as conventional advancement. This might be difficult to judge fairly, but since the consequences would be minor it wouldn't really matter much and most players could simply ignore it if they feel like it.
-


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 31, 2002)

I would also agree that government adjustment should, if at all, be a minor thing.
After all, this is the IR, not Civ II. 

Serpenteye, who is your representative in Otosan Uchi?


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 31, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I would also agree that government adjustment should, if at all, be a minor thing.
> After all, this is the IR, not Civ II.
> 
> Serpenteye, who is your representative in Otosan Uchi? *




Civ II was a great game, I've actually tried to make an civ II scenario of the greyhawk IR, I'll probably never finish it though, the games are too different.

I'm sending my PC Toshiro Akodo with bodyguards to the conference, i suppose i also have quite a few courtiers stationed in the capital on a more permanent basis, but they are nameless for now.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 31, 2002)

Civ II certainly is a great game.  I would only wish I could afford a computer which could run Civ III .

Since Toshiro Akodo is a half-celestial, I wonder if he has wings? Propably not.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 31, 2002)

Attention to a person who should shortly read an IC mail from me:

I accidently used the wrong name as a greeting. This was in no way  intended. Please read the message with your character in mind.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 31, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Since Toshiro Akodo is a half-celestial, I wonder if he has wings? Propably not. *




No, he appears quite human, only slightly physically and mentally stronger and more good looking.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 31, 2002)

I think I'll be original and make my ruler as ugly as possible =]


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 31, 2002)

Creamsteak, I quote you from the IR in Rokugan Thread 3 (I added the bold parts). I'll include the whole post, as to not put things grossly out of context:



> Just a little run-down of possible (not confirmed) clan-based advantages/disadvantages:
> 
> Crab: +1/+1 against the Shadowlands
> Crane: Double Attacks during surprise rounds
> ...




First, for these players, you take a look at their style and then decide what to give them.

Second, you tell me: "There's nothing I know about the People of the Burning Sands. Play them as you like." And suddenly I'm stuck with a bunch of Paladins (which I *hate*), Nomads (I can live with that) and desert people (being a synonym for barbarians, I presume, which I *hate*).

Third, I get a "very useful" clan bonus: "Protection from the Elements (resists natural weather affects), and +50% to resist common and rare disease." yay! If I wanted that kind of protection, I'd research friggin' Biology and Medicin, and that was one of the two areas in which I was not gonna spend any points. Go figure.

Fourth, The Forsaken One has changed his clan bonus into something that is quite good.

[Yeah, I know, I'm bitching, I'm whining. But how would you feel when suddenly you're stuck with a faction that is soooo unlike you...and then there are people who give you one of the 3 most sucky clan boni. Now don't take all this too seriously, I just want a clan bonus I *am* going to use...]


My normal email adress is: Rom_Arendonk@yahoo.com. Please use that one, instead of the Hotmail one. Thanks.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 31, 2002)

Trade is one of the specials noted in the mantis entry and it was one of the original ideas but it was kinda taken with the 4 PL per IR instead of 5 but when I started about trading (what resulted in the current rule) we changed it into this. So mine fits perfectly well with the clan.

And you might just want to adapt to you bonus instead of the bonus adapting to you but I must agree the bonusses are useless, they don't even include taint if that was so a 50% taint resis it would be great but now it's worthless unless someone spends their epic research on common plagues. SO I suggest cream changes it but the 20% off year advance is really really really powerfull just as the -20% to artifact costs and 25% of epic spells, they are relaly gonna pay off I'm afraid but that's where sweet talk and alliances come in handy 

(Btw u hate everything but necromancers, maybe a evoker can go through as well but for the rest.. =] I got something else then I bargained for and I ajust, everybody ajusts. Try it, might discover some new cool stuff instead laways (and then really always in your case exept 1 clerc) the same.)


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 31, 2002)

Forske, you know how limiting I think fighters are. I did play that Githyanki fighter once, remember, but that sucked. Everything sucks without magic. But's that's just my take on it.

My bonus is something like a race that has a +1 luck bonus on saving throws: with some money you can achieve better results (buy a luckstone +2). It might be good for a while, but eventually, it's useless.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 31, 2002)

If you think there is something that fits your style, I'd like a suggestion. For instance, the only things I can remember you doing last IR, is having red goo for a +x/+y modifier to battle. I can't think of anything I can draw from that.

There was also an incident involving emailing Mr. Draco out of game information, which there is meta, not IC. Because it was Meta, I can't derrive something from it.

Then there is dropping your red goo the second it became dangerous. That is also something I can't derive a bonus from, because sadly I'm not including Red Goo.

You probably did a lot through Emails with Edena, but since I don't have that information, I don't know anything about your style.

Tell me about your style.

In Serpenteyes case, he was a master of development and control. Combine the development Angle with the Lion Clan (who has the largest armies in Rokugan, most of the time) and I thought his advantage was exceptionally well fitting.

In Avarial's case, He was buying tons of artifacts. He loved them. It was easy to determine his desire for -% cost to artifacts. I also feel that it seems semi-appropriate for the Dragon.

Help me, to help you.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm a defensive player. I used Red Goo in case someone would attack, so I'd have the +x/+y. I dropped it because it was dangerous. I never attacked. I did a lot of research. I summoned Boccob's Avatar to learn me 10th and 11th level magic.

This IR, I will be defensive too. I'll sit quietly and research my ass off. And then, I will use my spell / research advantage to gain something.

If I tell you that I play Blue / White counter / destroy decks with magic, then you know my style...

Previous IR I was becoming quite a good spy, except that Edena kinda screwed all my plans...all my plans were "too little, too late", and that kinda sucked...

And CS, the part that I shared kinda was IC...


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 1, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I think I'll be original and make my ruler as ugly as possible =] *




That would be original if your thought of your last IR PC as an attractive insect. Vaeregoth was a lot of things but I never thought she was "cute as a bug" 

I guess I give my PCs good looks because as leaders they need a high charisma and beauty is a part of the stat (in humanlike creatures).


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 1, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> In Serpenteyes case, he was a master of development and control. *




 Ahh, thanks


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 1, 2002)

I want this IR to end because I wanna know my portfolio words


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 1, 2002)

*Incorrect PL / IR*



> Janos/O' skoteines (tell me which you prefer, Vorador, signed Raziel) PL 70/70
> Player CharacterVorador (Wu Jen 20) PL 3
> 
> Artifacts
> ...




According to my calculations, I have 81 PL and 5 Artifacts.
Also, I have 70 IR, instead of the 100 you said I'd get...
I prefer Janos.
And could you change "victus" into "victis"?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 1, 2002)

Gone n university introduction for at least 3 days, hope to be able to gain Inet acces after that.

Just play as if I'm ignoring everything, keep mailing and stuff but I'll respond to it when I have the time and get back.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 2, 2002)

For those interested....

Gencon UK was won by a very lucky Goblin Horde deck.  Crane came in second, Phoenix 3rd and Horse again at 4th.

Storyline decisions:

Crab:  The winning Crab had a choice of totally recapturing the Great Wall at the cost of a hero's life, or recapturing the wall, but one tower is forever tainted.  He chose to contain the taint in the one tower.  This seems to have been a very unpopular choice among other Crab players, judging by their message board.

Crane:  The Crane Champion Kurohito carries Chukandomo, a cursed blade.  The winning Crane was allowed to chose either him setting the blade aside, or keeping it and taking the chance to cleanse the blade.  He chose to keep the katana.

Dragon:  The top dragon had the choice of either driving the Dark Oracle of Fire from the mountains of the Dragon and ignoring the Phoenix threat.  Or allying with the Dark Oracle to attack the Phoenix.  They chose to ally with the Dark Oracle.  

Lion:  The Lion have had their honor insulted by attacks from both their former allies, the Phoenix, and the monsterous Tsuno.  The player was given the choice who will suffer the wrath of the Lion.  He chose the Tsuno, the Phoenix will be ignored.

Mantis: The Celestrial Sword of the Mantis was lost when their previousn Champion Aramasu was killed by the Scorpion.  The Mantis winner had the choice of either current Clan Champion Yoritomo Kitao or her rival and the true hair of Yoritomo, the Daughter of Storms, Yoritomo Kumiko regaining the sword.  He chose Kumiko.

Phoenix:  Phoenix Champion Aikune has a unique link to Isawa's Last Wish, an artifact of tremendous power.  the winning Phoenix player was allowed to choose between Aikune pursuing wisdom or power.  He chose power.

Rat:  For the ratlings, it's been a bad year.  They've discovered a new tribed called the Stained Paw, who was allying themselve with the Shadowlands Horde.  The top ratling player had the choice of either attacking the Stained Paw or making peace with them and trying to win them back away from the Horde.  He chose to attack.

Scorpion: The Scorpion face a new threat, a disloyal faction of their clan called the Shadowed Tower is using tainted means to gain their goals.  the top Scorpion player had the choice of either the Master of the Shadowed tower finding information he could use to blackmail the Scorpion clan Champion Yojiro, or Yojiro finding out the identity of the Master of the Shadowed Tower.  He chose Yojiro finding out who leads the Shadowed Tower.

Shadow:  The Horde previously stole the Celestrial Jitte, a gift from the Fortune of Steel to the Empire.  Efforts to taint it have met with mixed results.  the top shadowlands player had the option of either giving the half tainted weapon back to the empire so it might ensnare the unwary, or letting one of the Lost heros carry it and risk it's heavenly power.  He decided the Horde would keep the weapon and accept the risk.

Unicorn:  A new general for the Unicorn will be chosen soon.  the top player was allowed to choose between Moto Chaozhu, couragous but ruthless and bitter.  And Shinjo Shono, couragous but leader of a dishonored house.  He chose Shono.

Comment:  The Dragon ally with the Dark Oracle and his terrible power to attack the Phoenix.  The Phoenix choose power over wisdom.  Can't you just see this trainwreck coming from miles away?

Also interesting Kitao is an evil, greedy Mantis Daimyo.  Kumiko is good but Tainted.  Interesting she's the top choice of Mantis players so decisively so far.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 2, 2002)

Interesting.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 2, 2002)

Ok, here is what everyone know's about Akuma no Oni's artifact brought with him from Jigoku:

It does not grant an enhancement bonus of any kind
It does create an area affect
It does require a great deal of time to "charge"
It is offensive
It is an exceptionally strange artifact from Jigoku

There might be reason for me to give an IC board introduction to the artifact if and when someone spots it, or it is used, but otherwise little is known about it's direct affect.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 2, 2002)

8 < 10
16 < 20
24 < 30
32 < 40
40

Alright, Janos, instead of changing your ratio from 1 feat every 10 years to 1 feat every 8 years, I worked out a mechanic that shines a little more to me.

You gain a bonus research feat every 40 years.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 2, 2002)

I've had to divvy out some conflicting information on epic spells. I had a little help last night re-evaluating how to deal with Mitigating Factors. Here is what I came up with.

These four Mitigating Factors I think are correct for the IR:
Backlash 1 PL of damage -2 to Epic DC
Burn 1 Character Level -5 to Epic DC
Increase Casting Time to 1 day -20 to Epic DC
Increase Casting Time 1 additional day -2 to Epic DC

Mitigating Factors are applied After Permanency or Recorded onto a Stone Tablet.

I'll update the Epic Spells post with this info shortly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 2, 2002)

I tried to update the lists again.

And Janos, as far as having IR goes, your IR is lower since your cap is lower. Your at 70 PL, which is lower than everyone I think, save Sollir possibly. And I think since Sollir has been in the game for a long time, and rolled relatively well, he's passed you up. Also, remember that you started with a lower PL cap because you have a relatively good degree of cover due to your off-map location.

Now, it might be possible to persuade me to believe your PL cap shouldn't be lowered, but it kind of depends on your plans. If your plans are to sit back and absorb all your safety for the first turn or so, you will likely catch up quickly (like Kaboom last IR).


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 2, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, he appears quite human, only slightly physically and mentally stronger and more good looking. *



Thanks! 
It would certainly have been strange i he had wings.



> Ok, here is what everyone know's about Akuma no Oni's artifact brought with him from Jigoku:
> 
> It does not grant an enhancement bonus of any kind
> It does create an area affect
> ...



That does not sound good ...



> Dragon: The top dragon had the choice of either driving the Dark Oracle of Fire from the mountains of the Dragon and ignoring the Phoenix threat. Or allying with the Dark Oracle to attack the Phoenix. They chose to ally with the Dark Oracle.




 Ouch!
I'm just glad that we are starting earlier and not use the official timeline thereafter!


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 2, 2002)

Just to get my facts right:

The Crane, the Lion and the Phoenix have confirmed that they take part at the conference. The Fox propably do so as well, judging from Kalanyrs post.

The Unicorn, the Scorpion, the Dragon, the Mantis, the Crab as well as the Imperial Families/Minor Clans have not yet confirmed their presence. (Though judging from TFO's post, the Mantis are not too concerned about the Emperor's death )

The enemies of Rokugan, whether known or not, celebrate. 

The unaligned (more or less) groups keep a low profile and seek to act when least expected. 

There are certainly more clans that are worried about the future of Rokugan, so speak up! Otherwise we will be overrun by the Shadowlands!


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 3, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Just to get my facts right:
> 
> The Crane, the Lion and the Phoenix have confirmed that they take part at the conference. The Fox propably do so as well, judging from Kalanyrs post.
> 
> There are certainly more clans that are worried about the future of Rokugan, so speak up! Otherwise we will be overrun by the Shadowlands!  *




I am cautiously hopeful that they will come around.  

-
I sent e-mails to all non-shadowlands players a couple of days ago, a lot of you have sent their replies but a few have yet to do so. Since there has been some troubles with some peoples e-mail services I thought i should let you know so that you can inform me if you have not recieved an e-mail from me.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 3, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The enemies of Rokugan, whether known or not, celebrate.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 3, 2002)

lol, that little animation thingy rulz


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 5, 2002)

Ack! Wrong IR thread.... Never mind!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Sep 6, 2002)

I've changed my mail (a while back though =]) from *Opalevenus@hotmail.com* to *MABisschops@hotmail.com*. If you have send me any mails on the old account it can be so I haven't reacted yet. Just so you know =].


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 6, 2002)

By the way. If anyone is trying to send me mail the address is Macbrea@hotmail.com


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 6, 2002)

Let there be no confusion that i'm not around I'm very actively online and I'm very sure about what I am doing and what I aint doing =]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 6, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Let there be no confusion that i'm not around I'm very actively online and I'm very sure about what I am doing and what I aint doing =] *




That is ... interesting.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2002)

Allright, it's almost time for templates to start. I'll have the refined Excel version with a few tweaks players wanted ready, and I'll post the text-based ones as well.

Don't expect them tonight, try Sunday. Tonight and tomorrow I have games.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 7, 2002)

Excuse me, who is this Anonymous fellow?  Unless its a Creamsteak (which I'm not sure of), he shouldn't be posting in the game thread if he's not a part of the game, it makes things more confusing...


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 7, 2002)

It seems that Anonymus is TFO...


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 7, 2002)

=] forgot sign out -.-


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 7, 2002)

That was friggin retarded.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 7, 2002)

What was retarded? 

Did I reveal a secret or something? If so, I'm sorry.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 7, 2002)

No that I forgot to switch screen names was friggin retarded =]

Just one thing left to be said.

**I SUCK BOLLOX**


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 7, 2002)

Ah, OK. 

That's something that can happen to everyone.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2002)

I need responses for these 3 questions so we can begin the game (turn 1) in about a week and a half or so...

1) Do you, players, find it acceptable for Gnomeworks to join this IR with a small expeditionary force from the Lortmills technomancy in the Domain of hope? He needs 51% of players to accept this in order for him to play.

2) The same ordeal with the Lortmills, however MR Draco wants to join with an "alternate reality" version of Kas. He requires 51% of players to accept this "entrance" in order to play.

As for 1 & 2, it could be a delayed intrance till turn 3, turn 5, or they could enter during turn 1, depending on what people say. They also could be denied the ability to play by the players (I'm trying to prevent the dues-ex-machina that could occur from outside intervention). They would likely start with 100 PL total, and would be still need a safe place to "land."

3) Should we drop Tokiwong's lottery wins so far? I cannnot reach him, and I don't know if anyone has contacted him?


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 7, 2002)

1:Yes, 2:Yes, 3:Yes


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, I feel like I should say something.  Originally I didn't join, because when the preliminary discussion was going on, I was preparing to leave for Europe for 2 months, with no prospects of much spare time or an internet connection.  I got back 3 days ago to find that not an awful lot had happened, and I was able to catch up.  My main rationale for wanting to come in with an alternate reality version of Kas is that: a) I think it would be fun and interesting, and b) it didn't look like there was an awful lot left to pick from.  So, there it is, voting time


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 7, 2002)

1 - Yes
2 - Yes


3 - Tough call. He's still posting in the Faint Whispers threads, though it seems he's gone until the 14th. Maybe posting in one of these threads could help bringing him back in? And if it does not help, then I say Yes.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 7, 2002)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Tough decision as Knight Otu said, but Yes


----------



## Gurdjieff (Sep 7, 2002)

1. Yes
2. Yes
Duh =]

3. Hm, as stated above, he's still reacting in some threads. Maybe if he knows the situation he can decide himself. I'd say No for now.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 7, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I need responses for these 3 questions so we can begin the game (turn 1) in about a week and a half or so...
> 
> 1) Do you, players, find it acceptable for Gnomeworks to join this IR with a small expeditionary force from the Lortmills technomancy in the Domain of hope? He needs 51% of players to accept this in order for him to play.
> 
> ...




Acceptable yes, I'd be loath to deny anyones wishes. However, this creates a rather troubling problem. If it is possible for forces from the 3rd-revolution multiverse to travel to Rokugan there is no reason why they would not arrive with overwhelming armies and dominate the IR just like Forrester did. Limiting them to 100PLs seems rather contrived, though they might have been brought in by accident. I don't think the Union of Worlds would hesitate to send an infinite part of their infinite armies if they deemed Rokugan even worth conquering. 
 Even if the Lortmils and Kas enter the IR we should perhaps be cautious about bringing in additional outersetting powers. I think we should decide how far the IR will extend. Will we be able to get the whole planet involved? How about space? And the planes? Jigoku? Baator? Sigil? Belgium? Should we mix the 3rd and 4rth IRs indiscriminately?

Regardless, welcome to the 4rth IR Gnomeworks and Mr Draco.  I'm sure your precence will make things far more interesting. 

*
3) Should we drop Tokiwong's lottery wins so far? I cannnot reach him, and I don't know if anyone has contacted him? *[/QUOTE]


It doesn't seem like he wants to participate in the IR. We should drop his winnings into another lottery.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 8, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Acceptable yes, I'd be loath to deny anyones wishes. However, this creates a rather troubling problem. If it is possible for forces from the 3rd-revolution multiverse to travel to Rokugan there is no reason why they would not arrive with overwhelming armies and dominate the IR just like Forrester did. Limiting them to 100PLs seems rather contrived, though they might have been brought in by accident. I don't think the Union of Worlds would hesitate to send an infinite part of their infinite armies if they deemed Rokugan even worth conquering.
> Even if the Lortmils and Kas enter the IR we should perhaps be cautious about bringing in additional outersetting powers. I think we should decide how far the IR will extend. Will we be able to get the whole planet involved? How about space? And the planes? Jigoku? Baator? Sigil? Belgium? Should we mix the 3rd and 4rth IRs indiscriminately?
> ...




Thanks for the vote.  But to clarify something, if i came in with kas, it would be analternate reality kas, not the one from the 3rd IR, so there'd be no dealing with instantly available, overwhelming amounts of force.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 8, 2002)

1) Yes
2) Yes
3) As the Knight above said.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2002)

As Draco said, and,

Gnomeworks original entrance was that a Avatar of Melkor had been being pursued by a large force of Lortmills units (large meening 100 PL or so), and that sometime during the chase, Melkor did another Melkor Suicide thingy, the product being that it sent Gnomeworks small division (probably with a Lietenant, or Kernal at best in charge... though it's kind of irrelivant) was sucked into Rokugan, probably VERY far off map. Quite possibly through one of two player-created leads I know of that would allow for such a thing.

The end result being that only Melkor's Avatars suicide created this affect, so it wasn't re-creatable by normal standards. Also, the creation was semi-spontaneous.

Keep in mind both players can join without such introductions, as normal players, even if someone were to say no.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 8, 2002)

mmmm, I could say very well yes to all questions, but let me say this: if Tokiwong doesn't want to play in this IR any more, another player may take his lands, as Venus took Xeriar's and redwing took Avariel's. Gnomeworks idea seems interesting, though, and I don't know much about Kas and how to make it rokugani way, but Mr. Draco is welcome as well.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2002)

1 - s'alright
2 - okaly dokaly
3 - looks as though he doesn't want in so yep


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 8, 2002)

1) No tech difference is way to much, a frigigin company of 24 high tech gnomes would eat this friggin plane alive.  So a definate NO NO NO against ANY 3rd IR involvment, imo it would ruin the game and why we are limited to very slow advancent... to limit the tech crazyness and more linked to historical play and les custom... but if the lortmills get in, the tech will once again be off the scales, they will kill everyone since they attack def at like +20/+20 and have 11th level magic! So NO against lortmills and tech crazyness

2) Again no since I have no idea what he's planning but we've got Daigotsu and that's enough for one crazy megolomaniac =] And I'd like to keep rokugan in perspective and linked to the official setting. It wouldn't make sense and would again push the game out of the rokugan setting and into a own setting that has nothing to do with the original setting.

3) Yes, definate goner he seems to me.

Have nothing againt the players and have them joining in but I'm 200% against what they are planning and 12804128482148% against anything from the 3rd IR. 


Last note... please join in but FFS be original and play somethig Rokuganish and let go of the sweet memmory and play something new like the rest of us instead of putting the game and balance upside down again =]


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 8, 2002)

1) He can join if, and only if, he has no technology advantage. Like TFO said, that'd get rediculous.

2) I have nothing against an alternate reality Kas.

3) If he doesn't seem to be interested, divide his PL.

Note: Gnomeworks can, at least, play the Remnants of the Snake Clan, or another off map power, but I don't think Lortmill is well suited for this IR.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm just bumping for now. I'll post something more meaningful later, when I'm less.... just woke up-ish.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 9, 2002)

About the technology issue:
The technology is more of a technomancy, and perhaps the particular mixture of technology and magic doesn't work as well, or not at all, on Rokugan? (Of course, that would mean that Gnomeworks has a possibly great disadvantage without any territory. Maybe that can be overcome in some way?)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 9, 2002)

Ugh if we're gonna start that "doesn't work" crap here I'm gonna fall down crying:/  **CLICHE**

I'm so against introducing ANYTHING from the 3rd IR, be original and play something new, we all have to adapt and fit the new setting...


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 9, 2002)

Yes, it's clichee, but at least it is a possibility. 
I would certainly prefer something fitting for Rokugan, but if they think that they can make their ideas fit (subject to approval by creamsteak), then I have no problems with them playing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 9, 2002)

I have no problems with them playing but I do have problems with what they are playing. I'd like to see them just plan something rokuganish or something official.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 9, 2002)

That would certainly be the most preferable way.

On a side note, aren't you at the wrong capital now?


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 9, 2002)

Ok, here is my viewpoint on this.

I don't mind if either player joins. More people is actually better on this game.  But I might want to state bringing stuff from the other games will be alittle to overpowering. Also, arriving as a group of gnomes may have social problems.  B warned this is a very rokuganistic game. We will end up looking at the midgets and considering them non persons.  The only races available for real play in rokugan are Human, Nezumi and Kitsune.  Anything else, will probably be viewed as goblin or oni, when first met.  My suggestion though is that there are groups of ronin, naga and other people out there that would work fine. 


As to the lottery given out to Tokiwong, I would send an e-mail to the player. If they don't respond at the end of a weeks time just drop them as non interested in playing.  Their forces go back into the pot as stuff the can be aquired.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Sep 9, 2002)

Well, forces from Domain of Hope would completely dominate the game, maybe they  have a policy that doesn`t allow them to send armies everywhere but just act through Diplomacy?
Hmm, if such events are to transpire Melkor himself might pay visit to Rokugan..


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 9, 2002)

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Well, forces from Domain of Hope would completely dominate the game, maybe they  have a policy that doesn`t allow them to send armies everywhere but just act through Diplomacy?
> Hmm, if such events are to transpire Melkor himself might pay visit to Rokugan.. *



And while the 3rd IR was wild, wacky, way over the top and a lot of fun, we don't need to do it all over again.  Just a non-player kibbitzing.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Sep 9, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> And while the 3rd IR was wild, wacky, way over the top and a lot of fun, we don't need to do it all over again.  Just a non-player kibbitzing. *




Aren`t you Omegium?! You might be right actually, yet it could be fun if Bloodspeakers, and maybe Shadowlands, received a certain gift of mine..., Can you guess what would would a Gift from Good Old ond Totally Insane Uncle Melkor be?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 9, 2002)

A nuke?


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 10, 2002)

Some Red Goo, or Red Ooze?


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 10, 2002)

My guess would be the Red Goo (tm).  Curiously enough, the Shadowlands are half 'liquid' after a fashion.  The ground is solid enough but drifts in a slow spiral around the Pit..  Thus landmarks change a little year by year.  So the land is a little gooey....though not of the Red sort.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

Goo here, goo there, GOO EVERYWHERE!!


IT'S A CONSPIRACYY


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

Back to buiseness.

I offered all the Clans and Rokugan groups a trade offer who is accepting? Just post below please or mail it and we'll do it in IC style like some are doing  Just to clear things up.



Btw Unicorn player and Dragon player, we'd like to see some posts if you can, we're talking IC about your borders and your ancient enemy here!


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 10, 2002)

Creamsteak, did you get my mail that I sent yesterday?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 10, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Creamsteak, did you get my mail that I sent yesterday? *




Yes. I have 13 emails today, so give me some time.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

13? I guess mine is somewhere among them as well I think 

Hmm cream you should have 2 ... one from a LOOONGG while ago in response that that Aqua letter of yours.

But as you see I stirred things up a bit so you'll get your 100 posts


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 10, 2002)

Sorry for pestering about the mail, creamsteak. 

And now I have to see what to make of it. Mhh...

Edit: I want to do that too: 400th post! Yeah!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

Cream you did get my response about the aqua letter about a week ago did you...?


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 11, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Back to buiseness.
> 
> I offered all the Clans and Rokugan groups a trade offer who is accepting? Just post below please or mail it and we'll do it in IC style like some are doing  Just to clear things up.
> *




I'll trade with you. In fact I offered all the clans of Rokugan to trade with the Lion Clan quite some time ago, I even sent you an e-mail about it. I'll acept your offer and repeat my own here for all to see. We should be able to trade trough Otusan Ushi, Crane lands, or Phoenix, whatever you prefer.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Cream you did get my response about the aqua letter about a week ago did you...? *




Nope.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm sending out the excel templates by email right now. They are the same as the ones I sent previously, but I would like to change them. If there are any features you want me to add, then just tell me. If there are any things you dislike, just tell me. I can do quite a bit more with excel than I have done with the templates.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2002)

The basic information I need from everyone for a template is listed below. I'd like it numbered, and in order, the same order here. The reason being keeping everything relatively organized. Anything inside [Brackets] should be used to figure out what to put in this slot, but doesn't need to be listed in the template.
________________________________________

Your Name, Total PL.

A List of all of your claims at the beginning of the turn (copy and paste)

1) The total amount of PL I am using to build Industrialization is:[IR=PL*5]


2) The total amount of PL I am spending on advancing my civilization: [PL=y*((0.5*y)+0.5) where y=years]

3) I am spending this much PL to buy these artifacts:

4) I am spending this much PL to research these spells:

5) I am allowing trade between myself and these players:

- - - - -

After all of that, list anything else I need to know before the turn begins, like any traps your placing, any research feats your taking, any special full-turn actions, basically everything besides the number-crunching above.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

> Nope.




""


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

Cream just a minor note.. it might be handy to change the indus value... I would rather know what I get from how much PL then how much a certain numer of years is gonna cost me... to find that out I'm gonna need to go on trial and error basis =]

And trying it with the letter again..


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 11, 2002)

If you're still willing to trade with us ... .

I'm willing to trade with the rest of the clans, especially those I already contacted about it.

I don't recall any problems with the Excel template, but I'll look at it again.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

Knight, done we have a deal 

btw Cream this still needs to be changed and I don't know if everybody has ajusted that custom PL- IR to your rules fitting. If you are keeping that little errata alive this needs to be changed in my list.

From:
Armies 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 5 
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 5 
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 4 : IR 5 
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 5 : IR 5 

To:
Armies 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 1
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 4 : IR 1
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 5 : IR 1


8 Custom group could max have 1 custom IR and here they are.

And I'd like to add:  Natures Folly: Priapt that grants it's wearer The benefit of the "Lucky" enchantment (The defensive version) and the Benefit of the "Taint" enchantment (The defensive version) to fill up my last 10 remaining PL, since its "luck" is nature based could result in some nice IC things and some cool descriptions


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

Cream mailed my response to the Aqua letter again...

/me falls down on his knees and prays for it to be received for he forgot to backup his mail AGAIN.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 11, 2002)

*Creamsteak, I have some questions for you:*

How large (geographically) is the Rokugan IR going to be allowed to be? Will the players be allowed to trade with and conquer territories across the globe? In that case we are going to need a world map. Will interplanetary or interplanar expansion be allowed? And in that case, to what extent?

I think these questions are rather important.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2002)

Interplanar won't be of any interest I think.. we are really minor and we''ll never (almost certainly) reach the tech level required to invade some other place...

I I think the map will grow to about 4 times the size it is now and if we do have the PL and the stuff IC to go with maybe global but I doubt that.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 11, 2002)

> I I think the map will grow to about 4 times the size it is now and if we do have the PL and the stuff IC to go with maybe global but I doubt that.




Perhaps not, but we should definately be able to go global. Unless the whole world is going trough the same industrial and magical revolution that Rokugan is there is no reason why Rokugan would not grow to completely dominate the world like Europe once did. I think you'll be surprised at how fast our power will grow.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 12, 2002)

No believe me I'll not be =]

Btw 2 players are totally unactive it seems.... redwing and lucias.... if you're around here please confirm that you are around and that this is a ploy on you part and not just unavailability and disinterest =[


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd love to go on a global scale, but like Serpenteyes said, I need map-power. With a map, or descriptions of most of the world (or at least the KNOWN world, I could easily accomodate.

Such a lack of knowledge makes accomodating it hard to do, though. BTW, I need to catch up on the IC thread, I'm a little lost on where you guys are along, and I've got some other things to attend to.

Just keep it going though, when I get a day completely off, I'll catch up and try and present some useful new information. This includes emails, which I only have 5 right now (including yours TFO ), just give me a day or two till Saturday, I don't think I have a session, so I should have the whole day to work on Enworld stuff.

Oh, that extends to dealing with the Gnomeworks/Draco situation. The voting WAS whether or not they could join the IR as outside interlopers, not whether or not they could join the IR with an advantage that goes beyond the norm. If anyone wants to speak up about a good way for me to introduce two "outside" powers, please go ahead and tell. I could use the help. As far as I know, we could even have them already in the world, just very very far off map, in a place where there are gnomes... not sure, I need to think about the situation some more.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 12, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'd love to go on a global scale, but like Serpenteyes said, I need map-power. With a map, or descriptions of most of the world (or at least the KNOWN world, I could easily accomodate.
> 
> Such a lack of knowledge makes accomodating it hard to do, though. BTW, I need to catch up on the IC thread, I'm a little lost on where you guys are along, and I've got some other things to attend to.*



Basically your problem is all follows.  Aside from Rokugan and the Shadowlands, there are no descriptions of the outside world at all aside from glimpses.  Yes, there are Ivory Isles.  They have assassins who sweat 'acid'.  And they trade ruthlessly.  That's about all we know.

A little can be infered about the societies of the Burning Sands from the CCG but it's just bits and pieces.  There has never been anything talking about this in the RPG.  Thus getting the rest of the world involved would require the rest of the world to pretty much be created.

*



			Oh, that extends to dealing with the Gnomeworks/Draco situation. The voting WAS whether or not they could join the IR as outside interlopers, not whether or not they could join the IR with an advantage that goes beyond the norm. If anyone wants to speak up about a good way for me to introduce two "outside" powers, please go ahead and tell. I could use the help. As far as I know, we could even have them already in the world, just very very far off map, in a place where there are gnomes... not sure, I need to think about the situation some more.
		
Click to expand...


*I'm voting against it.  But the obvious way to involve them as interlopers is to do one of two things.  They find a way to open a portal to Rokugan, but the world laws are so very different magic and tech are both vastly limited.  If you assume this is part of a general push at exploring other worlds, then the resouces devoted to Rokugan willl pretty limited.  It's just one world out of many being examined after all.

Or strand groups from the old IR in that part of the world.  They were part of a battle and something went wrong with a new spell or weapon and a non-reproducable portal sucked the whole area to Rokugan.  In this case there is no contact with the old IR (and the headaches potential there) and resources are initially very limited.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 12, 2002)

> including yours TFO




HAAALLLLELLLLLLUUUUUJJJJAA!!!!



> They have assassins who sweat 'acid'. And they trade ruthlessly. That's about all we know.




When do I meet them ? (or have I already..? and where can I find this stuff.. would be nice)


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 12, 2002)

On a lighter note.... I am ready to go onto turn 1!


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 12, 2002)

That would propably appropriate, unless one of the players who remained more or less silent until now brings up some new twists to our little conference.

The tests for the Emerald and Jade Champion should propably take place in turn 1.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2002)

I second that, unless someone wants to arrive fashionably late and add to the conference we haven't much left to do.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 12, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> * When do I meet them ? (or have I already..? and where can I find this stuff.. would be nice) *



Page 24 of the Way of the Minor Clans, in the background for Yoritomo.  The assassins are described as having twisted knives and red painted faces.  Their hands and feet were bare and left marks on stone from their acid.  One person killed was simply melted away to nothing more than bone.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice -.-


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmm...

Any room for some _gaijin_ missionaries...?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 12, 2002)

If you are as active as the rest, most likely yes =] And as it seems we're gonna need replacements for almost never online with or without a good reason players, most important the one who's playing the dragon clan at the moment which is quite essential.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

Spend half the day reading most clan info from my numerous rokugan sourcebooks again and I found a illustration of Mantis daimo.. she's a hottie!!!! =]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 13, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Hmmm...
> 
> Any room for some gaijin missionaries...? *




Yeah, probably.

Everyone, I need to delay till saturday or sunday, then I'll catch up on everything on that day, and sometime that week I'll push on to turn 1. I'm a bit busy doing paperwork for college, managing my home game, and trying not to go COMPLETELY INSANE...

I think I have some solutions to the GW and Draco situation, but I delay for now... all is well though, for the most part.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 13, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> ... and trying not to go COMPLETELY INSANE...
> *




Relaxx, take it easy, stay calm, nice Creamsteak, good Creamsteak... 

Did you get my e-mail, did you? did you? did you? .. Just kidding, stay calm. 

600 Posts!!! I rule! Woot!  

I really have nothing to say, except that I'm ready for T1.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 13, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Hmmm...
> 
> Any room for some gaijin missionaries...? *




Definately. The bad guys (Gajin are automatically bad guys) are in serious need of reinforcements. Your play-style would add greatly to the game.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2002)

Well how does everyone feel about the arrival of five or six mysterious ships, bearing on them a mysterious ghostly looking people, clad mostly in black, who by all reports have strange weapontry...?


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 13, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Well how does everyone feel about the arrival of five or six mysterious ships, bearing on them a mysterious ghostly looking people, clad mostly in black, who by all reports have strange weapontry...? *




Why not? As long as the ships aren't spelljammers from EdenaIR-space.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 13, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Well how does everyone feel about the arrival of five or six mysterious ships, bearing on them a mysterious ghostly looking people, clad mostly in black, who by all reports have strange weapontry...? *




Seems cool to me. 

I need to introduce GW, Draco, and I guess clear the roster of post-less players. Divide up the lottery, and get the turn 1 thread started. Tonight I'll probably just stop here, with the lists updated with TFO's claims, emails answered, and a pretty good amount of color I need to type up over tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

Hmm rhialto has the same thing with black as I got with Teal 

And who would have those reports? I take not everybody sees it and not everybody would trust that.... =]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

RHialto some essential first thing to do info:

http://www.westnet.com.au/mdewar/knklargemap.html

http://www.kolumbus.fi/ksaarto/map/Map.html


Then you know what we're talking about  Especially the first map rules bigtime.

Glad to have you aboard! (bad choise of words I know )

btw: Hi I'm the guy with the fleet who is *supposed* to control the seas =]  

/me *waves*

Mantis ready and at your service =]


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 13, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *And who would have those reports? I take not everybody sees it and not everybody would trust that.... =] *




Anyone with a decent intelligence network hears reports of the ships--whether they believe it or not is up to them.  The ships don't seem to be making much of an effort to keep themselves secret.

In fact, if I may be so bold as to make a small post on the Turn 0 thread...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 13, 2002)

Bold indeed are those who venture into my little playground


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 14, 2002)

Cream u received my last mail on outr.. urgent matter =]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 14, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Cream u received my last mail on outr.. urgent matter =] *




Yes.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 14, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Well how does everyone feel about the arrival of five or six mysterious ships, bearing on them a mysterious ghostly looking people, clad mostly in black, who by all reports have strange weapontry...? *



Sounds like the tainted, shadowlands fleet showing up.  The ghostly figures are a dead givaway.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 14, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Sounds like the tainted, shadowlands fleet showing up.  The ghostly figures are a dead givaway. *




That was great


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 14, 2002)

CS, did you get my mail (must be tiresome all those people asking )


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 14, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *CS, did you get my mail (must be tiresome all those people asking ) *




yes, yes.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 15, 2002)

*Important new info*

The Lortmills – About 2000 miles across the ocean, primarily to the North of Rokugan, there is a tiny continent populated by Gnomes. They have spent most of their lives peacefully living in quaint villages spread out across the semi-mountainous territory they come from. They have never encountered any outside influence, and so they have developed freely from normal interference. These gnomes are unique, in that they are exceptionally skilled at the use of machinery, and are very limited in the use of most magic. They sometimes are illusionists, but much more rarely than in a traditional DnD campaign setting. For the most part, they are scientists as they call themselves. Though actual renaissance science h

The Empire of Suel – 2000 miles to the West of the Empire, there is a kingdom that has only formed in the last few hundred years. The region is often misty, black, and quite swamped. The majority of the people living here are inherently evil, because of the dreary environment they have always lived in. There is plenty of slave trade that goes on here, and until recently it has been uncontrolled. For the most part this country has had absolutely no effect on the Emerald Empire, focusing itself on the inside. Just recently a new leader has replaced the last, as an angelic figure now rules over this dim region.

Gnomeworks, you start off with 120 PL, and 12 Locations with 10 IR each. That produces roughly 48 PL/turn, so you’re set.

MR_Draco, you start off with 120 PL, and 12 Locations with 10 IR each. That produces 48 PL/turn.

Rhialto, you start off with the same.

Janos, you start off with 2 more locations with 10 IR each, and 20 more PL.

Anyone who wants to claim artifacts loses 10 PL and 1 location. 

Anyone who I didn’t include (these are off-map players) should inform me, since I’m doing this all from memory.

Every one of you players is about 2000 miles away from the Empire. You all will know a few days early when someone is approaching you by sea. They will know if you do the same.

If any of you want the excel template, email me and I’ll add you to the mailing list for it.

The Rokugan players have the advantage of having Trading somewhat easier to accomplish, so that should balance off the fact that on average the outside players produce 10 more PL/turn. Here are my current ideas for Clan based advantages for the outside powers:

The Lortmills – Gain a bonus research feat every 30 years, limited to research feats with only the science descriptor.
The Suel Empire – Gain a bonus research feat every 30 years, limited to research feats that contain the arcane descriptor. 
The Empire of the Priest Kings – Gain a bonus research feat every 30 years, limited to research feats that contain the divine descriptor.
The People of the Burning Sands – Gain a bonus research feat every 40 years.

(I’ll need opinions on these, of course.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 15, 2002)

7,7,16,5,18,     lottery results

Let's see...

Knight Otu, you increase by 20.

Janos, you increase by 10.

Serpenteyes, you increase by 10.

TFO, you increase by 10.

These have not been marked on the turn 1 lists yet, but I'd like everyone to do a self-claims-check, and for those of you with un-named npcs or territories, if you would name them, that would help me feel more finalized about the lists.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 15, 2002)

yyyyaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 16, 2002)

Exellent. 

I spend my 10 PLs on an artifact:

+2 attack/+0 defence, defensive uncanny escape.

--

I've forgotten the combat rules. Could you add them to the rules post?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 16, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Exellent.
> 
> I spend my 10 PLs on an artifact:
> 
> ...




/me shrugs.... I'll see if I can un-burry them...


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 16, 2002)

Hmm--just give me an e-mail, creamsteak and I'll sketch in the Lands of the Faith for you...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 16, 2002)

You know what would be hilarious? If Redwing doesn't post in the next few days, guess who gets to play the Dragon Clan again?

Is this my 3rd, or 4th time?

Edit: And I still have the template I did a months ago for the Dragon! Oh yeah... double points...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 16, 2002)

*How Combat Works* 

*Surprise Rounds *
The surprise round occurs if a player truly attacks out of nowhere. Everyone has a 5% chance of avoiding this (improvable through research) and PCs are immune. During a surprise round, only one side makes attack rolls, and the opposing side rolls defense.

*1st Normal Round*
During a normal round, two or more powers are involved in a fight. The moderator rolls one 6-sided die as an attack and a defense for every PL that is involved. Any roll of 6 or greater results in an attack. Next, both sides roll defense. All rolls of 6 or greater count as a defense, and blocks attack on a 1 for 1 basis. However, attack rolls that are higher than 6 require a defense that is higher than 6. 

*2nd Normal Round (and others)*
The moderator gives a summary without actually stating any numbers for either player. After a summery is made, players can continue to fight it out, change their style and tactics, retreat, or anything else they can really do. Damage is dealt, and if the players continue to battle, the moderator will roll again.

*Combat as a Whole *
Sometimes having specific targets, like certain NPCs, PCs, cities, and castles can aid your side. These specifics are taken into account, and the moderator takes these things into consideration. The more thought out a plan, the better the results.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 16, 2002)

Moi, ie. Festy Dog, is dropping:

Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 

and i'd like to pick up:

Kainakata Getsu (Sohei 14/ Honur 3) Male, Human, LG, PL 1
Kainakata Inikata (Ranger 10/ Shadow Scout 4/ Honour 3) Female, Human, LG, PL 1
Isawan Mahatra (Shaman 14/ Honour 2) Male, Human, NG, PL 1
Janu Geitana (Rogue 10/ Ninja Spy 4/ Honour 1) Female, TN, PL 1

Geitana is Mishica's sister, and when there are situations in which Akira's negotiations and honurable tactics won't work Mishica operates behind her husband's back and gets Geitana to perform favours for them.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 16, 2002)

20 additional points! 

Ok, here are my claims and changes:

Change - Isawa Akahita to Shu 7/Void Disciple 13, PL3.
(Note that this is not an epic advancement, but standard advancement for a Void Disciple.)

Drop Elemental Legions (PL4 : IR 5)

for

Tsunami Legion, PL 4 : IR 5
Firestorm Legion, PL 4 : IR 5
Hurricane Initiates, PL 4 : IR 5
Avalanche Guard, PL 4 : IR 5

Custom claim:
The Keepers, PL 3 : IR 2 (a group of Bushi better capable at resisting the taint of the Shadowlands than normal Rokugani).

I'll look what I can do with the remaining 3 PL, but I'd rather have no extra NPCs. Maybe I'll distribute them among my territories.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 16, 2002)

Knight don't forget that you can have max as custom PL/IR:

PL X : IR 1        times 8

is the max at custom IR you can get and you are kinda 50 IR off already


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 16, 2002)

50? I count 22 custom IR?

Well, change the IR ratings for them to 3 each, then. IIRC, that would be the maximum for 6 custom locations/armies.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 16, 2002)

8 locations of 1 IR are the most beneficial to count it out, if you gain more PL from this then 8 of IR 1 than you are flawed


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok, Ok, then I'll change it to 1 IR entirely. OK?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 16, 2002)

be my guest


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 16, 2002)

Isawa Akahita will, once he finishes his talks with monsieur Gautier.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 17, 2002)

Where are the spell seeds? I can't find them...

Also, the conference isn't quite over yet, is it?  I thought only the matis clan representative had left so far...


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 17, 2002)

My PC has left too, to talk to the gaijin missionaries, treating them with the honor they deserve until they prove otherwise.

Some of my PCs should still be there, but I think everyone has said what he wanted on the conference.

Edit - Spell seeds should be in the first posts of the turn 0 and 1 threads.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 17, 2002)

OK, the Turn 1 thread does not contain the spell seeds, but it contains the new mitigating factors list. That means some reworking for my epic spells.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 17, 2002)

K, thanks Knight.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 17, 2002)

When is turn 1 due? Then I know when I'll have to make the final choises for my template.


3........


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 17, 2002)

hmmm juts was looking at the 3rd IR. Since the first turns of that IR my post frequency has increased dramatically as have the sizes of my posts. Some at the end were huge. Hmmm guess William infected me with diplomacy stuff and Edena with descriptivity 


2............


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 17, 2002)

1..........


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 17, 2002)

0

One thousand posts 

Party at my place~~~~~~~~ Live for the Swarm!!!  (this thread was in serious need of a LFTS!!!)


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *When is turn 1 due? Then I know when I'll have to make the final choises for my template.
> 
> 
> 3........ *




Um... as soon as I get everyone's we can start turn 1. I'm sort of waiting on finishing the off map powers territories list (I have Draco's done), but that's pretty much it. Send me your template now if it's ready. I have 7 so far, and I did the Dragon's myself about 800 OOC IR posts ago, so that's ready in the case RW isn't coming back.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 17, 2002)

I'll propably get my template ready tomorrow. At least the first spell I'll research doesn't need any modifications, I think... 

Uh oh, the return of Sanctus Togashi!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 18, 2002)

Last claims:

I relinquish Daigotsu's personal bodyguards. 65 PL available.

I purchase The Tainted (Shadowlands Maho-tsukai) 25 PL IR ?, 40 PL available

Morito's PL also should be PL 2 instead of 1, according to Rokugan d20.  Morito (Ranger 4/Samurai 5/Shinjo Explorer 4/Kolat Agent 2)

Also, with my last 39 PL...Well, Creamsteak knows what it is.

*Wonders if he can intimidate anyone to give him 10 PL off their cap...*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 18, 2002)

/me waves 

**wave**


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 18, 2002)

Hmm I actually have 10 PL left to fill.... well if you can be very convincing u might have it rolleyes:   ) or I'll just fill it with -Censorrrrrrrr-

[EDIT: I just made a major mistake with putting that up, hope noone read it  ]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 18, 2002)

My finalized claims and changes:

+Change - Isawa Akahita to Shu 7/Void Disciple 13, PL3.
(Note that this is not an epic advancement, but standard advancement for a Void Disciple.)

-Drop Elemental Legions (PL4 : IR 5)

for

+Tsunami Legion, PL 4 : IR 1
+Firestorm Legion, PL 4 : IR 1
+Hurricane Initiates, PL 4 : IR 1
+Avalanche Guard, PL 4 : IR 1

Increase the PL of

+Kyuden Isawa (Palace) to PL 8 : IR 4
+Shiro Shiba (Castle) to PL 8 : IR 5

Custom claim:
+The Keepers, PL 3 : IR 1 (a group of Bushi better capable at resisting the taint of the Shadowlands than normal Rokugani).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 18, 2002)

Last claims:
* Daikoku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
* Hanmida Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
* Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake) PL 3 : IR 0 

Rojin's Wanderers, a brotherhood of scouts and explorers PL 3 : IR 1


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 18, 2002)

I've prepared my template so far, and unless creamsteak objects my final claims, it should be sent soon enough.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 19, 2002)

uh, sorry I picked up the wrong lake. Please substitue
* Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake) PL 3 : IR 0 
with
* Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake) PL 3 : IR 0


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 20, 2002)

OOC rules for Emerald test. These are only for flavor's sake. Dunno how Creamsteak would like to run it.

- Max two candidates per clan. The others are usually ronin. Which may mean they could be gaijin too.
- No artifacts allowed.
- No Clan Champions allowed unless they retire.
- No magic is allowed, only healing (which shouldn't be needed, cause it's dishonorable to harm the opponent) and only by the organizing clan. I may bestow this honor to another clan, though. Apply IC.

Tell me if you want the Unicorn to run the Jade Test too.

Oh, and BlackOmega feel free to correct me as always.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 20, 2002)

Lichtenhart, you seem to know a lot about these things. Could you tell me what are the responsibilities of an Emerald and jade Champion?

And the tests, what are they composed of? Wrestling? Staring matches? Quisses? Monopoly? Or what?


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 20, 2002)

A description of the Test of the Emerald Champion can be found here:
http://l5r.alderac.com/fiction/test_of_the_emerald_champion.html

Here are descriptions of the Test of the Jade Champion:
http://l5r.alderac.com/fiction/jadechampion_01.html
http://l5r.alderac.com/fiction/jadechampion_02.html

I have no objections against you hosting the Test of the Jade Champion, too.

I don't think gaijin should be allowed, but that's just me.
Family daimyo are allowed, I assume? (Shiba Tsukune may no longer be the Clan Champion but she is still the family daimyo, for example)

Serpenteye - Unless I'm totally misremembering, giving a katana as a gift implies that the intended receiver is not capable of defending himself properly (or something along this line). Maybe someone with a better grasp on this part can correct or confirm this?


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 20, 2002)

to quote forsaken one:

"If a person gives you a katana (or another weapon) it is a sign that the reciever cannot properly defend himself, and thus should be given a weapon to make it a fair fight."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 20, 2002)

> Serpenteye - Unless I'm totally misremembering, giving a katana as a gift implies that the intended receiver is not capable of defending himself properly (or something along this line). Maybe someone with a better grasp on this part can correct or confirm this?




Correct, everyone should study Rokugan ethics and etiquette


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 20, 2002)

Whew, good that my memory hasn't failed me entirely.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 20, 2002)

Everyone can have a look at this: http://laeren.zoggins.net/rpg/l5r/magistrate.htm

What specifically interst us is this:


> The position of the Emerald Champion is also filled by a member of the Seven Clans. When the previous Emerald Champion retires or dies a grand tournament is held to select a new Champion. The format is one used for many tournaments in the empire. A series of written and verbal tests weed out those who lack the minimal legal expertise to serve as the chief Magistrate of the Empire. Those who remain then perform a series of iaijutsu duels to determine the individual most fit to serve as the Emperor's hand. This process is presided over by the Emperor. One of the signs of the true power of the Clans over the Emperor rest in the fact that the Emerald Champion retains his names, both family and personal. He serves the Emperor but there is no implication that he is severed from his family or Clan.




Basically the Emerald Champion has to be one of the best warriors and one of the most (if not the most) honorable man in the Empire. The duelists have to hit the mon on the opponent's kimono, without actually hurting the opponent. If blood shreds, the incompetent samurai is judged and can be expelled from the tournament.

Jade test is even more complicated, because it's a test of purity and magical strenght. I need some time to think about it.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2002)

I think I've updated the claims now.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 21, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I think I've updated the claims now. *




Really? There's still a few missing.

 I've claimed, from my 10 lottery PLs , an 2+attack +0 defence defensive uncanny escape character artifact. 

--

I'm going to be out of town until wednesday and will not have access to an internet connection. Just thought you should know so that noone will think I'm ignoring them. Please don't postpone the IR because of this


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2002)

The NPC's that I got haven't been added either. Here they are again if they were missed before:

Moi, ie. Festy Dog, is dropping:

Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 

and i'd like to pick up:

Kainakata Getsu (Sohei 14/ Honur 3) Male, Human, LG, PL 1
Kainakata Inikata (Ranger 10/ Shadow Scout 4/ Honour 3) Female, Human, LG, PL 1
Isawan Mahatra (Shaman 14/ Honour 2) Male, Human, NG, PL 1
Janu Geitana (Rogue 10/ Ninja Spy 4/ Honour 1) Female, Human, TN, PL 1


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 21, 2002)

Evil nit-picker strikes again:
My claims are listed, but the total PL still says 130/130, where it should be 150/150. 

Also, did my template arrive? (sorry for asking )


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 21, 2002)

First try at rules for the Emerald Test:

First part: the candidates have to show up their honor, their culture and their preparation in legal matters.
On the roll of 1d6 + their family honor + a roleplaying modifier they have to reach 6 to be admitted at the second part.

Second part (the duels): at the end of the first part, the duels will be scheduled. Same roll as before, this time opposed. You may take a +1 deciding to be very aggressive, but you suffer a 60% chance to be disgraced for harming the opponent. The winner passes the turn.

Role-playing modifier: I'd like this to be decided more on roleplaying than on chance or PL. A rp mod can range from 0 (no post) to 3 (really beautiful post). I can't judge such a thing anyway. I'd like Black Omega to judge, if he can. 

Gaijin and Shadowlands players: Gaijin and tainted samurai aren't allowed at the tournament. But ronin are. If you come up with a really good story (judged by the same people above) you could be admitted with one hired ronin. Ronin roll their family honor 1,2,3 = honor 1; 4,5 = honor 2; 6 = honor 3.

This is only a preliminary version so feel free to flame me. 

Oh and the winner gets the armor of the Emerald champion which is surely a neat artifact also in IR terms.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 21, 2002)

CS, I corrected a few minor tweaks (levels of an npc, alphabetical order, total PL). If you want to C&P my list here it is.



> Lichtenhart - 200/200 PL
> Player Character
> Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2
> 
> ...




I still need your help with the template... I'll probably e-mail you something if I don't find you in chat.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 21, 2002)

The rules look good. 

How should the roleplaying bonus be decided? Two posts, one for the arrival and first test plus the second test, a single post, or the total RPing performance to that point?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 21, 2002)

mmm I thought one for arrival and first test, and one for every duel (and if a player manages to have his two candidates in final, that's a total of 8 posts); but if you think it's too much just tell me.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 21, 2002)

Lichten, I love you.

Nuff said.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Creamy is everyone conformed to be active now and daily checking the boards? Since I see just the usual people post and not the new and some other faction players.
> 
> If Omegium decides to take the bloods I'd suggest mailing everybody and when you get a reply and a check assurance: Lets get it on! *



Eh... yeah I wanna start too. I should check all the templates and make sure I'm ready first though. Let's say... Thursday to start? That gives me 5 days to do what I want. I need to double-check all templates, prepare the opening post, and finalize claims. All that will actually only take me about 3 hours, so it's no big deal... but I want to make sure I prepare a quick reference table in excel for myself, so I can look up data on each player as it comes up.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2002)

Oh yeah, and click on my new sig to see the bigger better version. It's decent... not perfect, but pretty good...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 22, 2002)

I've gotta fix my template and fill my last 10 PL hmmm, artifact or normal PL.. hard choise =]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I've gotta fix my template and fill my last 10 PL hmmm, artifact or normal PL.. hard choise =] *




Better hurry up and get decisive. It's monday. If I don't have all the fricken templates by tomorrow I'm going to totally ignore those players templates till after the turn is over. This is a game, but the fact that I don't have even half of the templates is going to be what stops us from having a turn 1. I need to update some things, but that's not anywhere near as important as the players giving me the ammo I need to start this thing.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 24, 2002)

Just to make sure I'm not in trouble ... You do have my template, right?


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 24, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *OOC rules for Emerald test. These are only for flavor's sake. Dunno how Creamsteak would like to run it.
> 
> - Max two candidates per clan. The others are usually ronin. Which may mean they could be gaijin too.
> - No artifacts allowed.
> ...



This looks just fine.  Clan Champions simply can't do the role because it's a full time job and their first loyality is to their clan.  But family Daimyo are allowed to compete, as Yasuki Hachi proved.  Unlike some other tournaments, I've not seen anything that would suggest ronin would be allowed.  Even less gaijin.

For thos interested, there is some fiction is from the AEG website that relates to the last Test of the Emerald Champion.


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 24, 2002)

Creamsteak, can you confirm you have my Template? I send it a minute ago...


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 24, 2002)

Wasn't the scorpion clan's return a result of a ronin winning a tourneyment, then claiming he was clan scorpion?


I will have to look though my books to see if I can figure out what story its from.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 24, 2002)

Sent template + Notes + filled my PL.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 24, 2002)

Macbrea, that tournament was just about to assign Scorpion lands and no more. (not all scorpion lands, BTW, something went to the monkey).

Since Black Omega is always right  I should rule out ronin (and gaijin) partecipation.  But if you were already working on the story to be admitted, I think we could make an exception for this time. I don't think many other tournaments were scheduled without an Emperor, either. What's your opinion?


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 24, 2002)

Ah, if only..

By storyline, having the Test without an emperor is so unusual that all the clans agreed to consider Hantei Naseru Emperor for the purposes of the tournament.  For the game, do whatever works best.

The tournament that Bayushi Aramoro won is a bit of an exception to the rule.  A major clan (The Dragon) sponsored him in, I believe.  The winner was granted a favor from the Emperor.  Aramoro chose the Scorpion lands while revealing who he really was.  Then Scorpion have lost a little over the being outlwed, reinstated, banished, brought back.  Ryoko Owari also ended up with the Unicorn.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2002)

Templates so far:
Knight Otu
Macbrea
Serpenteyes
Festy Dog
Mr Draco
The Forsaken One
Janos
Omegium

8 players so far.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Templates so far:
> Knight Otu
> Macbrea
> Serpenteyes
> ...




With the exception of Lichtenhart and Sollir (who will be doing Darkwolf's), who else is active.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 24, 2002)

haven't you got mine? You got my other mail.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 24, 2002)

Great. I finally have the wit to backup a mail and then he gets it first try


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2002)

Got it Lichtenhart. Somehow it was under hotmail's radar for about the 10 seconds it took to DL everyone else's templates.

Everything looks good, and when this turn is over (I assume a week or two at least, but not as long as this turn 0 was) I'll close the thread and work on a better excel template that lets you check off the research feats, clan abilities, and other things in your template.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh, the Dragon Clan, who apparently didn't attend the turn 0 conference (don't blame the Daimyo... it wasn't his/my fault) would like to know who would trade with him. I might deny a certain player... or two... but I'm pretty open.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 25, 2002)

Me Me!!

*waves*


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 25, 2002)

Well, if the dragon clan is up for trading with gaijin, I'm a canditate, although i already sent in my template, so you'd need to take that into account.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 25, 2002)

The Phoenix are willing to trade with all the clans. 

Of course, if I'm one of the players you don't want to trade with ...


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 25, 2002)

It's good to be back, and see that nothing's changed .


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 26, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *The Phoenix are willing to trade with all the clans.
> *




As is the Lion.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2002)

Allright... I'm this far:

Just got the lists updated (methinks...)

And I just got the templates of the following:

Darkwolf (I have to do a good portion myself though)
Gnomeworks
Knight Otu
Macbrea
Serpenteyes
Festy Dog
Draco
Omegium
TFO
Sollir
Lichtenhart
Janos

That's a good sized portion. I'll open the thread with a nifty little action someone wants to take immediately upon the turn starting, and this turn we will begin role-playing through.

But, once I end this turn I'm going to take a week or more to re-draw the lists post and the templates to make things easier on my eyes; since I'm frustrated with the efficiency (and I learned some BADASS excel tricks...)


----------

